# Non ho parole



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201..._barbara_di_rokhshana-126659794/?ref=HREC1-15


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

da loro non è mai arrivato un bravo ragazzo che insegnasse ad Allah che solo chi è senza peccato può scagliare la prima pietra.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201..._barbara_di_rokhshana-126659794/?ref=HREC1-15



Ciao

per lei ... e per tutte le donne che subiscono ... 






sienne


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2015)

la sfortuna di nascere donna nel posto sbagliato.
vigliacchi


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sfortuna di nascere donna nel posto sbagliato.
> vigliacchi


.. la fortuna di nascere donne dalla parte "giusta" del mare.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sfortuna di nascere donna nel posto sbagliato.
> vigliacchi





banshee ha detto:


> .. la fortuna di nascere donne dalla parte "giusta" del mare.


C'è anche la sfortuna di nascere nel posto "giusto" ed essere continuamente sollecitati a sentirsi in colpa per le ingiustizie che patiscono quelli che nascono nel posto "sbagliato".


----------



## disincantata (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> C'è anche la sfortuna di nascere nel posto "giusto" ed essere continuamente sollecitati a sentirsi in colpa per le ingiustizie che patiscono quelli che nascono nel posto "sbagliato".



Vero,ti  fanno sentire in colpa è disarmata.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> C'è anche la sfortuna di nascere nel posto "giusto" ed essere continuamente sollecitati a sentirsi in colpa per le ingiustizie che patiscono quelli che nascono nel posto "sbagliato".



Ciao

invece rimango senza parole, verso la forza che possa avere una convinzione. 
Riesce ad annullare completamente un sentire di un minimo di umanità ... 


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vero,ti  fanno sentire in colpa è disarmata.


No, hai frainteso il senso di quello che ho scritto.

Io non mi sento in colpa e non mi sento di dover far qualcosa, nè di rinunciare a qualcosa (stato sociale in primis) per...

Questa tendenza a com-patire e sentirsi colpevoli per qualcosa che non abbiamo commesso mi lascia basito e ultimamente la storia della "sfortuna di nascere nel posto sbagliato" è il cavallo di Troia per giustificare questa melassa che ci porterà secoli indietro.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, hai frainteso il senso di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Io non mi sento in colpa e non mi sento di dover far qualcosa, nè di rinunciare a qualcosa (stato sociale in primis) per...
> 
> Questa tendenza a com-patire e sentirsi colpevoli per qualcosa che non abbiamo commesso mi lascia basito e ultimamente la storia della "sfortuna di nascere nel posto sbagliato" è il cavallo di Troia per giustificare questa melassa che ci porterà secoli indietro.


Sentirsi colpevoli?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sentirsi colpevoli?


Qual'è la domanda?


----------



## disincantata (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, hai frainteso il senso di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Io non mi sento in colpa e non mi sento di dover far qualcosa, nè di rinunciare a qualcosa (stato sociale in primis) per...
> 
> Questa tendenza a com-patire e sentirsi colpevoli per qualcosa che non abbiamo commesso mi lascia basito e ultimamente la storia della "sfortuna di nascere nel posto sbagliato" è il cavallo di Troia per giustificare questa melassa che ci porterà secoli indietro.



Forse avrei dovuto scrivere vorrebbero farti sentire in colpa.

Io m sento invece disarmata ed impotente davanti a certe immagini e certi fatti.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Qual'è la domanda?


Cioè, c'è davvero qualcuno qui nella ridente Europa che si sente colpevole?


----------



## brenin (5 Novembre 2015)

Penso che tutte le forme "estremistiche" di efferata violenza esercitate da una "minima" parte di fanatici religiosi sia un problema la cui eventuale risoluzione possa essere trovata solo ed esclusivamente nel mondo musulmano. Ma a questo punto il discorso si farebbe lungo e complesso.....


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201..._barbara_di_rokhshana-126659794/?ref=HREC1-15


Inumano e orribile.


----------



## Tessa (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, hai frainteso il senso di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Io non mi sento in colpa e non mi sento di dover far qualcosa, nè di rinunciare a qualcosa (stato sociale in primis) per...
> 
> Questa tendenza a com-patire e sentirsi colpevoli per qualcosa che non abbiamo commesso mi lascia basito e ultimamente la storia della "sfortuna di nascere nel posto sbagliato" è il cavallo di Troia per giustificare questa melassa che ci porterà secoli indietro.


Ma cosa c'entra il suscitare sensi di colpa?
Dovrebbe suscitarti compassione....e rabbia, e impotenza.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, hai frainteso il senso di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Io non mi sento in colpa e non mi sento di dover far qualcosa, nè di rinunciare a qualcosa (stato sociale in primis) per...
> 
> Questa tendenza a com-patire e sentirsi colpevoli per qualcosa che non abbiamo commesso mi lascia basito e ultimamente la storia della "sfortuna di nascere nel posto sbagliato" è il cavallo di Troia per giustificare questa melassa che ci porterà secoli indietro.


ah, perchè?
la colpa non è sempre di noi merdacce occidentali??
strano


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il suscitare sensi di colpa?
> Dovrebbe suscitarti compassione....e rabbia, e impotenza.








Ok. Fatto. Ora torno alle istruzioni del mio nuovo orologio da running.


----------



## Tessa (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ok. Fatto. Ora torno alle istruzioni del mio nuovo orologio da running.


Sei di un cinismo disarmante.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Il sentimento predominante in me non è il con- patimento. E' la rabbia, che deriva dal fatto identificativo, io ho una figlia.
E non posso farci mica niente, sono fatto proprio così. (Male evidentemente).
 Mi viene in mente Dostoevskij: -Ciascuno di noi è colpevole di tutto e per tutti sulla Terra, questo è  indubbio, non solo a causa della colpa comune originaria, ma ciascuno  individualmente per tutti gli uomini e per ogni uomo sulla Terra.  -


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso che tutte le forme "estremistiche" di efferata violenza esercitate da una "minima" parte di fanatici religiosi sia un problema la cui eventuale risoluzione possa essere trovata solo ed esclusivamente nel mondo musulmano. Ma a questo punto il discorso si farebbe lungo e complesso.....


Sono d'accordo con te e apprezzo la virgolettatura. 
Qualcuno ha parlato di sensi di colpa della vecchia Europa. 
La vecchiaccia ne è piena e rimuove male. 
Per esempio, i sensi di colpa per il colonialismo portano a desiderare di vedere il bon sauvage anche dove non c'è


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> *Il sentimento predominante in me non è il con- patimento. E' la rabbia, che deriva dal fatto identificativo, io ho una figlia.
> E non posso farci mica niente, sono fatto proprio così. (Male evidentemente).*
> Mi viene in mente Dostoevskij: -Ciascuno di noi è colpevole di tutto e per tutti sulla Terra, questo è  indubbio, non solo a causa della colpa comune originaria, ma ciascuno  individualmente per tutti gli uomini e per ogni uomo sulla Terra.  -


Sì ma non vuol dire un cazzo, come giustamente evidenzi tra parentesi.


----------



## brenin (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il sentimento predominante in me non è il con- patimento. E' la rabbia, che deriva dal fatto identificativo, io ho una figlia.
> E non posso farci mica niente, sono fatto proprio così. (Male evidentemente).
> Mi viene in mente Dostoevskij: -Ciascuno di noi è colpevole di tutto e per tutti sulla Terra, questo è  indubbio, non solo a causa della colpa comune originaria, ma ciascuno  individualmente per tutti gli uomini e per ogni uomo sulla Terra.  -


Mi riferisco a Dostojevsij,brevissimo OT : secondo te quanto pesa il fatto che queste parole,inserite in un contesto più ampio,siano pronunciate da un monaco ( e non da un laico ) ad altri confratelli ? 
 scusate l'ot


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi riferisco a Dostojevsij,brevissimo OT : secondo te quanto pesa il fatto che queste parole,inserite in un contesto più ampio,siano pronunciate da un monaco ( e non da un laico ) ad altri confratelli ?
> scusate l'ot


Laico o monaco non penso sia una questione di fede, nello specifico.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2015)

secondo me il fatto è che le donne di quei paesi potrebbero essere tipo un'arma di distruzione di massa, tuttavia ancora non lo sanno poichè la maggior parte di loro viene tenuta nell'ignoranza e nella povertà
un altro punto molto negativo è che troppi giovani, che normalmente dovrebbero essere i primi a scendere in campo per mettere in essere cambiamenti positivi, fanno esattamente l'opposto


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> *secondo me il fatto è che le donne di quei paesi potrebbero essere tipo un'arma di distruzione di massa,* tuttavia ancora non lo sanno poichè la maggior parte di loro viene tenuta nell'ignoranza e nella povertà
> un altro punto molto negativo è che troppi giovani, che normalmente dovrebbero essere i primi a scendere in campo per mettere in essere cambiamenti positivi, fanno esattamente l'opposto


Imbottite di tritolo e fatte saltare dici? Già fatto.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Imbottite di tritolo e fatte saltare dici? Già fatto.


ora usano le bambine, a quanto pare
comunque volevo dire che se non si muovono le donne, e anche in massa, la vedo dura


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il sentimento predominante in me non è il con- patimento. *E' la rabbia, che deriva dal fatto identificativo*, io ho una figlia.
> E non posso farci mica niente, sono fatto proprio così. (Male evidentemente).
> Mi viene in mente Dostoevskij: -Ciascuno di noi è colpevole di tutto e per tutti sulla Terra, questo è  indubbio, non solo a causa della colpa comune originaria, ma ciascuno  individualmente per tutti gli uomini e per ogni uomo sulla Terra.  -


President, ti stavo per rispondere ma Spleen l'ha fatto per me.

Non è melassa nè pietismo nè auto colpevolizzazione, è identificazione. 

Tra l'altro ho chiesto all'admin, a proposito, di riaprire il 3d delle Cicatrici dentro perchè ho chiesto a Lucia Annibali su twitter se posso condividere la sua foto anche qui, le ho detto che ho parlato in un forum della mia esperienza - nulla in confronto alla sua. mi identifico anche in lei e provo rabbia e tristezza anche per lei.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi riferisco a Dostojevsij,brevissimo OT : secondo te quanto pesa il fatto che queste parole,inserite in un contesto più ampio,siano pronunciate da un monaco ( e non da un laico ) ad altri confratelli ?
> scusate l'ot


Non lo so, davvero. Quello che più mi stupisce e mi fa' riflettere è la mia rabbia di fronte a questo. (In questo senso mi ritengo fatto male).
E non è mica una faccenda etica.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> No, hai frainteso il senso di quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Io non mi sento in colpa e non mi sento di dover far qualcosa, nè di rinunciare a qualcosa (stato sociale in primis) per...
> 
> Questa tendenza a com-patire e sentirsi colpevoli per qualcosa che non abbiamo commesso mi lascia basito e ultimamente la storia della "sfortuna di nascere nel posto sbagliato" è il cavallo di Troia per giustificare questa melassa che ci porterà secoli indietro.


Tutto chiaro, sei il classico tipo che se vede una qualche forma di violenza chiude la persiana di casa e va a vedersi la partita, quella conta tanto e ti darà sollazzo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> President, ti stavo per rispondere ma Spleen l'ha fatto per me.
> 
> Non è melassa nè pietismo nè auto colpevolizzazione, è identificazione.
> 
> Tra l'altro ho chiesto all'admin, a proposito, di riaprire il 3d delle Cicatrici dentro perchè ho chiesto a Lucia Annibali su twitter se posso condividere la sua foto anche qui, le ho detto che ho parlato in un forum della mia esperienza - nulla in confronto alla sua. mi identifico anche in lei e provo rabbia e tristezza anche per lei.


Che c'entra Lucia Annibali con la lapidazione?
Stiamo parlando di 2 mondi, due ere geologiche diverse: il mondo non è un unicum (non l'amaro), bisogna farsene una ragione. 
Tra 10 minuti può succedere a me quello che è successo a Lucia Annibali, quindi in quello mi ci immedesimo eccome.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> C'è anche la sfortuna di nascere nel posto "giusto" ed essere continuamente sollecitati a sentirsi in colpa per le ingiustizie che patiscono quelli che nascono nel posto "sbagliato".


Anche


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Che c'entra Lucia Annibali con la lapidazione?
> Stiamo parlando di 2 mondi, due ere geologiche diverse: il mondo non è un unicum (non l'amaro), bisogna farsene una ragione.
> Tra 10 minuti può succedere a me quello che è successo a Lucia Annibali, quindi in quello mi ci immedesimo eccome.


mi identifico con la Annibali perchè penso "tra 10 minuti può succedere anche a me".

mi identifico con la lapidata perchè penso "se fossi lì sarebbe potuto accadere anche a me" 

quindi siccome lì non ci sto non mi può fare impressione. per cui quando escono notizie sull'infibulazione devo pensare "sti gran cazzi io vivo in Italia, io scopo quanto me pare eeeooo" tipo?


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi identifico con la Annibali perchè penso "tra 10 minuti può succedere anche a me".
> 
> mi identifico con la lapidata perchè penso "se fossi lì sarebbe potuto accadere anche a me"
> 
> quindi siccome lì non ci sto non mi può fare impressione. per cui quando escono notizie sull'infibulazione devo pensare "sti gran cazzi io vivo in Italia, io scopo quanto me pare eeeooo" tipo?


Il mondo è uno. Inutile illudersi di essere un' isola, puo andare bene per una vita ma si puo essere travolti in una frazione di secondo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi identifico con la Annibali perchè penso "tra 10 minuti può succedere anche a me".
> 
> mi identifico con la lapidata perchè penso "se fossi lì sarebbe potuto accadere anche a me"
> 
> quindi siccome lì non ci sto non mi può fare impressione. per cui quando escono notizie sull'infibulazione devo pensare "sti gran cazzi io vivo in Italia, io scopo quanto me pare eeeooo" tipo?


Il discorso però era sul senso di colpa, non sull'eventualità che accada o meno.


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mondo è uno. Inutile illudersi di essere un' isola, puo andare bene per una vita ma si puo essere travolti in una frazione di secondo.


ma infatti io non mi sento "altro" rispetto al resto del mondo e mi colpiscono più o meno le notizie da qualsiasi parte arrivino, no che se bruciano viva una donna in Italia (successo) penso "ommioddio" se lo fanno in un qualsiasi paese asiatico penso "ah vabbè quelli sono così, amen".


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mondo è uno. Inutile illudersi di essere un' isola, puo andare bene per una vita ma si puo essere travolti in una frazione di secondo.


Scusa Spleen ma è un modo di pensare vieppiù demenziale.


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il discorso però era sul senso di colpa, non sull'eventualità che accada o meno.


io non mi sento in colpa. mi identifico.. sia con la donna italiana bruciata viva dall'ex marito, sia con la donna afghana lapidata. 

ma ugualmente, qualche giorno fa a Bucarest sono morti decine di ragazzi in una discoteca durante un concerto metal... mi sono identificata pure lì. 

cioè non è che se non mi può capitare  ("ormai c'ho 32 anni non c'andrò mai più in discoteca a sentire il metal, sti gran cazzi") non mi tocca..


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

secondo me le parole di Faber "*per quanto voi vi sentiate assolti, siete per sempre coinvolti*" sono valide ed applicabili per qualunque contesto, anche quello apparentemente più lontano.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io non mi sento in colpa. mi identifico.. sia con la donna italiana bruciata viva dall'ex marito, sia con la donna afghana lapidata.
> 
> ma ugualmente, qualche giorno fa a Bucarest sono morti decine di ragazzi in una discoteca durante un concerto metal... mi sono identificata pure lì.
> 
> cioè non è che se non mi può capitare  ("ormai c'ho 32 anni non c'andrò mai più in discoteca a sentire il metal, sti gran cazzi") non mi tocca..


Sì ma identificarsi nella vittima di qualcosa ti porta tutta una serie di emozioni tra cui rabbia e sdegno e, in certi casi, colpa. Che poi ultimamente da noialtri ci si sente in colpa per qualsiasi cosa (dai migranti, ai rom, ai gay, agli ebrei, ai palestinesi, ai marò, ai pescatori indiani, ai marò, all'undici settembre, ai marò, ai ribelli siriani "moderati", ai marò) è vero. Di quella si diceva.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mi identifico con la Annibali perchè penso "tra 10 minuti può succedere anche a me".
> 
> mi identifico con la lapidata perchè penso "se fossi lì sarebbe potuto accadere anche a me"
> 
> quindi siccome lì non ci sto non mi può fare impressione. per cui quando escono notizie sull'infibulazione devo pensare "sti gran cazzi io vivo in Italia, io scopo quanto me pare eeeooo" tipo?


Seguendo il tuo ragionamento dovrei pensare anche "se fossi un camion degli spurghi, ingoierei merda tutto il giorno".

Tendo a preoccuparmi (molto, anche troppo) delle questioni prossime/vicine/immediate e riguardanti me e i miei figli.

Tendo a pensare che non sia solo una questione di "vivo qui o vivo lì", ma che nel DNA occidentale e nei nostri geni, ci sia qualcosa che ci abbia portato nel corso degli anni, anche a costo di guerre e sacrifici, a costruire una società sicuramente perfettibile, ma tendenzialmente civile, con un sistema sanitario, un welfare, delle infrastrutture, ecc di livello sufficiente.

Sono anche portato a pensare che un certo tipo di disvalori ed efferatezze (che 25 anni fa non ci appartenevano) siano stati in parte importati e in parte inculcatici dai mass media.


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Laico o monaco non penso sia una questione di fede, nello specifico.


Per Spleen no, per Dostoevsky sì


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Per Spleen no, per Dostoevsky sì


Rispondevo al lupo che ringhia.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> secondo me le parole di Faber "*per quanto voi vi sentiate assolti, siete per sempre coinvolti*" sono valide ed applicabili per qualunque contesto, anche quello apparentemente più lontano.


"Corno di bue, latte scremèto, proteggi questa casa dall' Innominèto." (Lino Banfi)

Ebbasta con sti slogan di De Andrè, Dostojevski, Emma Marrone, ecc.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi ultimamente da noialtri ci si sente in colpa per qualsiasi cosa (dai migranti, ai rom, ai gay, agli ebrei, ai palestinesi, ai marò, ai pescatori indiani, ai marò, all'undici settembre, ai marò, ai ribelli siriani "moderati", ai marò) è vero. Di quella si diceva.


Oh appunto.


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Seguendo il tuo ragionamento dovrei pensare anche "se fossi un camion degli spurghi, ingoierei merda tutto il giorno".
> 
> Tendo a preoccuparmi (molto, anche troppo) delle questioni prossime/vicine/immediate e riguardanti me e i miei figli.
> 
> ...


sul neretto sono stra d'accordo con te..


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì ma identificarsi nella vittima di qualcosa ti porta tutta una serie di emozioni tra cui rabbia e sdegno e, in certi casi, colpa. Che poi ultimamente da noialtri ci si sente in colpa per qualsiasi cosa (dai migranti, ai rom, ai gay, agli ebrei, ai palestinesi, ai marò, ai pescatori indiani, ai marò, all'undici settembre, ai marò, ai ribelli siriani "moderati", ai marò) è vero. Di quella si diceva.


rabbia e sdegno si, colpa no.. per me parlo, sempre.

i marò :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Seguendo il tuo ragionamento dovrei pensare anche "se fossi un camion degli spurghi, ingoierei merda tutto il giorno".
> 
> Tendo a preoccuparmi (molto, anche troppo) delle questioni prossime/vicine/immediate e riguardanti me e i miei figli.
> 
> ...


Io tendo a pensare che spesso e volentieri alcuni discorsi sfiorano il razzismo ed i vari significati della parola.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2015)

Dostoevskj ....Emma Marrone.non ci sto dentro:rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Seguendo il tuo ragionamento dovrei pensare anche "se fossi un camion degli spurghi, ingoierei merda tutto il giorno".
> 
> Tendo a preoccuparmi (molto, anche troppo) delle questioni prossime/vicine/immediate e riguardanti me e i miei figli.
> 
> ...


Venticinque anni fa forse non ci appartenevano, settantacinque anni fa eravamo più o meno in guerra civile e disvalori ed efferatezze erano diventate quasi normali


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io tendo a pensare che spesso e volentieri alcuni discorsi sfiorano il razzismo ed i vari significati della parola.


Eh beati voi illuminati che avete questi assi nella manica ("razzismo", "salvinismo", "leghista", "colpa di essere nati nel posto sbagliato", "sono solo bambini", ecc.) che calate quando siete alle corde.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> President, ti stavo per rispondere ma Spleen l'ha fatto per me.
> 
> Non è melassa nè pietismo nè auto colpevolizzazione, è identificazione.
> 
> Tra l'altro ho chiesto all'admin, a proposito, di riaprire il 3d delle Cicatrici dentro perchè ho chiesto a Lucia Annibali su twitter se posso condividere la sua foto anche qui, le ho detto che ho parlato in un forum della mia esperienza - nulla in confronto alla sua. mi identifico anche in lei e provo rabbia e tristezza anche per lei.


http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/22546-le-cicatrici-dentro


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> "Corno di bue, latte scremèto, proteggi questa casa dall' Innominèto." (Lino Banfi)
> 
> Ebbasta con sti slogan di De Andrè, Dostojevski, Emma Marrone, ecc.


essere coinvolti col senso di colpa non c'entra un cazzo... ma a parte questo, Banfi ha ragione :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Spleen ma è un modo di pensare *vieppiù* demenziale.


A parte il fatto che usare -vieppiù- è demenziale,  
Io non discuto il fatto della mia (nostra) impotenza. Non ho mai detto di provare sensi di colpa nè che dovremmo provarli, ho citato Dostoevskij perchè io, -personalmente- provo rabbia e mi identifico, punto. E riflettevo su questo innanzi tutto, e scusa se è poco e scusa se è banale.
Io non mi sento in grado di cambiare il mondo, non sono in grado a momenti di controllare pienamente la mia vita, però di avere delle opinioni, e di lavorare per esse, se, come e quando posso sì.
Non voglio dare lezioni, ma nemmeno ne voglio ricevere da chi pensa alla sua isoletta sperduta dentro al mare di merda che si agita attorno e ti dice che tanto non serve a un cazzo, questo, alla mia età, vorrei deciderlo da solo, per piacere.

Se dovessimo parlare di ipocrisia poi, credo che tutti si sia un più o meno ipocriti, è nella nostra natura ma questo non cambia i valori del piatto che stà sul tavolo, perchè dare degli ipocriti alle persone di buona volontà è diventato ultimamente lo sport nazionale, per far naufragare il tutto dentro il solito qualunquismo che ci stà consegnando al declino.
Pareri personali ovviamente.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Venticinque anni fa forse non ci appartenevano, settantacinque anni fa eravamo più o meno in guerra civile e disvalori ed efferatezze erano diventate quasi normali


Quoto convintamente. La tentazione di dipingere l' occidente come la casa dei buoni e dei "divesi" è sempre dietro l'angolo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che usare -vieppiù- è demenziale,
> Io non discuto il fatto della mia (nostra) impotenza. Non ho mai detto di provare sensi di colpa nè che dovremmo provarli, ho citato Dostoevskij perchè io, -personalmente- provo rabbia e mi identifico, punto. E riflettevo su questo innanzi tutto, e scusa se è poco e scusa se è banale.
> Io non mi sento in grado di cambiare il mondo, non sono in grado a momenti di controllare pienamente la mia vita, però di avere delle opinioni, e di lavorare per esse, se, come e quando posso sì.
> Non voglio dare lezioni, ma nemmeno ne voglio ricevere da chi pensa alla sua isoletta sperduta dentro al mare di merda che si agita attorno e ti dice che tanto non serve a un cazzo, questo, alla mia età, vorrei deciderlo da solo, per piacere.
> ...


Insomma vivi in un film.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che usare -vieppiù- è demenziale,
> Io non discuto il fatto della mia (nostra) impotenza. Non ho mai detto di provare sensi di colpa nè che dovremmo provarli, ho citato Dostoevskij perchè io, -personalmente- provo rabbia e mi identifico, punto. E riflettevo su questo innanzi tutto, e scusa se è poco e scusa se è banale.
> Io non mi sento in grado di cambiare il mondo, non sono in grado a momenti di controllare pienamente la mia vita, però di avere delle opinioni, e di lavorare per esse, se, come e quando posso sì.
> Non voglio dare lezioni, ma nemmeno ne voglio ricevere da chi pensa alla sua isoletta sperduta dentro al mare di merda che si agita attorno e ti dice che tanto non serve a un cazzo, questo, alla mia età, vorrei deciderlo da solo, per piacere.
> ...


Vorrei chiarire che la risposta che andrò a scriverti non è un doppio senso riferito a jb. spleen è un piacere leggerti!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Venticinque anni fa forse non ci appartenevano, settantacinque anni fa eravamo più o meno in guerra civile e disvalori ed efferatezze erano diventate quasi normali


Vabbè c'era una guerra mondiale. Dopo settantacinque anni invece i divalori ed efferatezze diventano quelli che ti propinano i media. Scientificamente. La propaganda bellica che prima aveva un senso ben definito adesso si è trasformata in un troiaio dove si tentano di educare le masse occidentali, europee nello specifico, scardinando gran parte di quello che storicamente siamo nel frattempo.


----------



## brenin (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè c'era una guerra mondiale. Dopo settantacinque anni invece i divalori ed efferatezze diventano quelli che ti propinano i media. Scientificamente. La propaganda bellica che prima aveva un senso ben definito adesso si è trasformata in un troiaio dove si tentano di educare le masse occidentali, europee nello specifico, scardinando gran parte di quello che storicamente siamo nel frattempo.


E ci sono riusciti, grazie anche - e soprattutto - a noi stessi


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Insomma vivi in un film.


In un documentario purtroppo.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire che la risposta che andrò a scriverti non è un doppio senso riferito a jb. spleen è un piacere leggerti!


Grazie, in effetti io ero partito da un assunto molto semplice, la mia rabbia, il senso di ingiustizia che provo (E che penso provino tutti a dispetto delle varie opinioni). Poi la faccenda ha assunto un' altra piega.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie, *in effetti io ero partito da un assunto molto semplice, la mia rabbia, il senso di ingiustizia che provo* (E che penso provino tutti a dispetto delle varie opinioni). Poi la faccenda ha assunto un' altra piega.


in cui mi ritrovo, e che ti fa onore


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè c'era una guerra mondiale. Dopo settantacinque anni invece i divalori ed efferatezze diventano quelli che ti propinano i media. Scientificamente. La propaganda bellica che prima aveva un senso ben definito adesso si è trasformata in un troiaio dove si tentano di educare le masse occidentali, europee nello specifico, scardinando gran parte di quello che storicamente siamo nel frattempo.


Vabbé alcuni, per il semplice fatto che non piacevano, finivano in cenere
Grandi piccoli neonati vecchi maschi femmine ignoranti colti scemi geni poveri ricchi (quelli talvolta se la cavavano)
Erano pezzi
Mica solo quelli
Anche altri
Quelli come te anche, se dicevano bif.
È stata guerra ma è stata anche questione di disvalori. 
Non è che fossimo con la clava. Quello possiamo immaginarvelo nel Rwanda e magari non è mica proprio così. Dalle nostre parti c'era una società già pienamente occidentale. Dieci anni dopo è stato scoperto il DNA e nel frattempo Thomas Mann scriveva le sue belle cose.
Adesso si sta scardinando tutto perché il coraggio di guardarsi indietro non c'è 
Ed è un peccato perché stanno scricchiolando anche le cose migliori
Come se un terzomondismo incondizionato facesse espiare il colonialismo
Come se il relativismo e il calare le brache ad un multiculturalismo di cui si capisce poco o più spesso niente fosse un patentino di redenzione
Come in tutto, se non si guarda ben bene la cazzata fatta e prevale la voglia di sentirsi a posto, si finisce per spararsi nei coglioni


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> in cui mi ritrovo, e che ti fa onore


Anche a te.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vabbé alcuni, per il semplice fatto che non piacevano, finivano in cenere
> Grandi piccoli neonati vecchi maschi femmine ignoranti colti scemi geni poveri ricchi (quelli talvolta se la cavavano)
> Erano pezzi
> Mica solo quelli
> ...


Quoto tutto, ed aggiungo che questi disvalori inevitabilmente hanno finito per coinvolgere anche i vincitori. Li hanno portati, nell'ultima parte di quella guerra, ad atti di vendetta verso gli inermi percepiti come nemici da punire, che poco avevano a che fare coi valori per i quali erano scesi in guerra 5 anni prima e per i quali combattevano.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

Io mi domando quale maschio qui dentro potrebbe giurare che a pari condizioni di uno qualunque di quegli afghani nin avrebbe fatto la stessa identica cosa.
Cioè, sempre tutti a identificarsi con le vittime. È facile così.


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, ed aggiungo che questi disvalori inevitabilmente hanno finito per coinvolgere anche i vincitori. Li hanno portati, nell'ultima parte di quella guerra, ad atti di vendetta verso gli inermi percepiti come nemici da punire, che poco avevano a che fare coi valori per i quali erano scesi in guerra 5 anni prima e per i quali combattevano.


D'accordissimo
Senza contare quelli che 5 anni prima erano dall'altra parte e alla fine per convenienza hanno cambiato idea. Mica quattro gatti.


----------



## sienne (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io mi domando quale maschio qui dentro potrebbe giurare che a pari condizioni di uno qualunque di quegli afghani nin avrebbe fatto la stessa identica cosa.
> Cioè, sempre tutti a identificarsi con le vittime. È facile così.



Ciao

era quello che intendevo, con la forza della convinzione che hanno questi uomini. 
Mi da tanto da pensare. La nostra mente è talmente forte, che annebbia qualsiasi cosa. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> D'accordissimo
> Senza contare quelli che 5 anni prima erano dall'altra parte e alla fine per convenienza hanno cambiato idea. Mica quattro gatti.


vero!


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io mi domando quale maschio qui dentro potrebbe giurare che a pari condizioni di uno qualunque di quegli afghani nin avrebbe fatto la stessa identica cosa.
> Cioè, sempre tutti a identificarsi con le vittime. È facile così.


Tu sei in grado di stabilire che si o che no? Brava.
Qua adesso svoltiamo pure sul surreale.... bello sto forum.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io mi domando quale maschio qui dentro potrebbe giurare che a pari condizioni di uno qualunque di quegli afghani nin avrebbe fatto la stessa identica cosa.
> Cioè, sempre tutti a identificarsi con le vittime. È facile così.


Domanda senza senso... che tende a eliminare le responsabilità individuali. Se ho capito bene, tu vuoi dire che nascendo lì, crescendo in quella cultura e in quella religione, chiunque si comporterebbe così?


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io mi domando quale maschio qui dentro potrebbe giurare che a pari condizioni di uno qualunque di quegli afghani nin avrebbe fatto la stessa identica cosa.
> Cioè, sempre tutti a identificarsi con le vittime. È facile così.


tutti i maschi non afghani o che comunque non vivono dove un fatto del genere è legge e non un reato
intendo dire che anche da noi ci saranno indubbiamente maschi che lapiderebbero mogli proprie o altrui, tuttavia sanno che se lo facessero andrebbero dritti in galera, il che non sarà il massimo, ma comunque è sempre meglio dell'impunità


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> *Che c'entra Lucia Annibali con la lapidazione?*
> Stiamo parlando di 2 mondi, due ere geologiche diverse: il mondo non è un unicum (non l'amaro), bisogna farsene una ragione.
> Tra 10 minuti può succedere a me quello che è successo a Lucia Annibali, quindi in quello mi ci immedesimo eccome.


nulla
lei ha avuto la sfortuna di imbattersi in un fidanzato psicopatico che ha assoldato due criminali per farle del male, e infatti tutti e tre sono stati condannati


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io mi domando quale maschio qui dentro potrebbe giurare che a pari condizioni di uno qualunque di quegli afghani nin avrebbe fatto la stessa identica cosa.


Direi di no: per scaricare materiali inerti qui ci vuole il formulario, il registro di carico/scarico, l'iscrizione al SISTRI, ecc. Meglio due calci nel culo e la discussione finisce lì.


----------



## free (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Direi di no: per scaricare materiali inerti qui ci vuole il formulario, il registro di carico/scarico, l'iscrizione al SISTRI, ecc. Meglio due calci nel culo e la discussione finisce lì.




sembra una risposta ironica, tuttavia il punto è proprio che noi (e non solo noi, per fortuna) abbiamo delle leggi, e che tali leggi sono nate e continuano a nascere dalla nostra cultura e società


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu sei in grado di stabilire che si o che no? Brava.
> Qua adesso svoltiamo pure sul surreale.... bello sto forum.





Nobody ha detto:


> Domanda senza senso... che tende a eliminare le  responsabilità individuali. Se ho capito bene, tu vuoi dire che nascendo  lì, crescendo in quella cultura e in quella religione, chiunque si  comporterebbe così?


Me lo domandavo... Per ragioni professionali, ho letto molto sulla _Shoah_ e so per certo che la stragrande maggioranza dei feroci assassini che agirono nel battaglione 101 (http://www.einaudi.it/libri/libro/christopher-r-browning/uomini-comuni/978880617067 ) erano "come voi".


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Me lo domandavo... Per ragioni professionali, ho letto molto sulla _Shoah_ e so per certo che la stragrande maggioranza dei feroci assassini che agirono nel battaglione 101 (http://www.einaudi.it/libri/libro/christopher-r-browning/uomini-comuni/978880617067 ) erano "come voi".


Una cosa del genere se ricordo bene l'ha sostenuta la Montalcini, scatenando feroci polemiche. Non sono d'accordo, non tutti a parità di ambiente reagiscono allo stesso modo. tendo ancora a pensare che uno staccio magari piccolo di libero arbitrio alberghi dentro ognuno di noi, e che l'uso che se ne fa faccia la differenza tra i vari esseri umani.


----------



## Dalida (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Una cosa del genere se ricordo bene l'ha sostenuta la Montalcini, scatenando feroci polemiche. *Non sono d'accordo, non tutti a parità di ambiente reagiscono allo stesso modo. tendo ancora a pensare che uno staccio magari piccolo di libero arbitrio alberghi dentro ognuno di noi*, e che l'uso che se ne fa faccia la differenza tra i vari esseri umani.



vero, tuttavia la storia ci consegna una narrazione differente da questa, cioè che alla fine chiunque è capace di commettere qualunque atrocità se gliene viene data l'occasione. pensa all'esperimento milgram.
pertanto direi che sì, è per lo più una questione di cultura e contesto, come dice anche free.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Me lo domandavo... Per ragioni professionali, ho letto molto sulla _Shoah_ e so per certo che la stragrande maggioranza dei feroci assassini che agirono nel battaglione 101 (http://www.einaudi.it/libri/libro/christopher-r-browning/uomini-comuni/978880617067 ) erano "come voi".


Oltre ad essere inutilmente insultante (insultante, non offensiva, per offendere ci vuole una stoffa che non possiedi)
dimostri anche di non aver letto, nè capito quello che ho scritto.

EDit: Ok rileggendo quel "come voi" mi sono sentito paragonato ai nazisti ciechi e ottusi per convinzione.
Rileggendo ho capito che era riferito al discorso e non a noi, mi scuso. Sono capace di farlo, io.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> vero, tuttavia la storia ci consegna una narrazione differente da questa, cioè *che alla fine chiunque* è capace di commettere qualunque atrocità se gliene viene data l'occasione. pensa all'esperimento milgram.
> pertanto direi che sì, è per lo più una questione di cultura e contesto, come dice anche free.


quasi chiunque... in quel quasi c'è un enorme differenza. Anche nell'esperimento che citi. La maggior parte delle persone si comporta bovinamente in certe circostanze. Ma alcuni no.


----------



## Dalida (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quasi chiunque... in quel quasi c'è un enorme differenza. Anche nell'esperimento che citi. La maggior parte delle persone si comporta bovinamente in certe circostanze. Ma alcuni no.


penso che a tutti piaccia il pensiero di essere in quel "quasi".
se però è così striminzito vuol dire che tutti non ci stiamo e non possiamo sapere chi di noi non ci sta.
io per esempio penso di no, ma lo pensi anche tu, quindi già statisticamente uno di noi due mente. :singleeye:


----------



## brenin (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Me lo domandavo... Per ragioni professionali, ho letto molto sulla _Shoah_ e so per certo che la stragrande maggioranza dei feroci assassini che agirono nel battaglione 101 (http://www.einaudi.it/libri/libro/christopher-r-browning/uomini-comuni/978880617067 ) erano "come voi".


Però a mio avviso sorge spontanea una domanda,non riferita specificatamente al massacro in Polonia e - per quanto ovvio - senza giustificare nessuno : quante persone rifiuterebbero di massacrare gente sapendo - in tal caso - di venire a loro volta uccise per il rifiuto ?


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quasi chiunque... in quel quasi c'è un enorme differenza. Anche nell'esperimento che citi. La maggior parte delle persone si comporta bovinamente in certe circostanze. Ma alcuni no.


Ed è la differenza che si fa sempre e sottolineo -sempre- quando si vuole giustificare qualcosa attraverso le generalizzazioni.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Cultura e contesto fanno parte dell'ambiente e sicuramente contano. Ma non spiegano tutto. Persone immerse dentro le stesse cose, non si sono piegate a nulla e non hanno accettato compromessi. 
Peppino Impastato è una di quelle... nato e cresciuto in famiglia mafiosa, dentro un ambiente mafioso, immerso in quei "valori" da sempre, ha dimostrato cosa significhi essere un Uomo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> penso che a tutti piaccia il pensiero di essere in quel "quasi".
> se però è così striminzito vuol dire che tutti non ci stiamo *e non possiamo sapere chi di noi non ci sta.*
> io per esempio penso di no, ma lo pensi anche tu, quindi già statisticamente uno di noi due mente. :singleeye:


Io lo so. Perchè mi conosco... mi dispiace che tu non lo sappia


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ed è la differenza che si fa sempre e sottolineo -sempre- quando si vuole giustificare qualcosa attraverso le generalizzazioni.


:up:


----------



## Dalida (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io lo so. Perchè mi conosco... mi dispiace che tu non lo sappia


a me serve la controprova, se non ce l'ho non lo so.
è pieno di gente che ha fatto quello che mai avrebbe pensato di fare.
non ritengo che fossero in assoluto peggiori di me.
inoltre, no. nemmeno tu lo sai. lo pensi, lo credi. ma non lo sai.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> a me serve la controprova, se non ce l'ho non lo so.
> è pieno di gente che ha fatto quello che mai avrebbe pensato di fare.
> non ritengo che fossero in assoluto peggiori di me.
> inoltre, no. nemmeno tu lo sai. lo pensi, lo credi. ma non lo sai.


Eh ma vedi che non puoi nemmeno sapere il contrario.
C' è invece gente che su questo ci destrutturizza tutto.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quasi chiunque... in quel quasi c'è un enorme differenza. Anche nell'esperimento che citi. La maggior parte delle persone si comporta bovinamente in certe circostanze. Ma alcuni no.


Ma infatti, il libro è molto interessante, perché si fonda sulle testimonianze del processo e dimostra che un 10% del battaglione 101 trovò delle "scuse" plausibili per sottrarsi al compito. Insomma, qualcuno che resistette al commettere quelle atrocità ci fu. Un 10%...


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> a me serve la controprova, se non ce l'ho non lo so.
> è pieno di gente che ha fatto quello che mai avrebbe pensato di fare.
> non ritengo che fossero in assoluto peggiori di me.
> inoltre, no. nemmeno tu lo sai. lo pensi, lo credi. ma non lo sai.


Chiaro, non la puoi avere... ma pensare automaticamente il contrario è micidiale.
Qui ti sbagli, lo so per certo... e su questo punto penso di poter parlare su di me con più autorevolezza di quanto tu possa mai arrivare a fare


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti, il libro è molto interessante, perché si fonda sulle testimonianze del processo e dimostra che un 10% del battaglione 101 trovò delle "scuse" plausibili per sottrarsi al compito. Insomma, qualcuno che resistette al commettere quelle atrocità ci fu. Un 10%...


Ok è un buon inizio, pensavo peggio a dirla tutta...


----------



## Dalida (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Chiaro, non la puoi avere... ma pensare automaticamente il contrario è micidiale.
> Qui ti sbagli, lo so per certo... e su questo punto penso di poter parlare su di me con più autorevolezza di quanto tu possa mai arrivare a fare


credo tu sappia che non ne faccio una questione personale, il mio è un discorso di principio, l'autorevolezza non deriva da quanto conosco te poiché in questo senso tu o un altro non farebbe differenza, casomai deriva dalla bontà dell'argomentazione.
l'esperimento che citavo e anche gli eventi storici credo confermano quello che dico io.
la statistica funziona male sui piccoli numeri, ma su quelli grandi è quasi una certezza.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vabbé alcuni, per il semplice fatto che non piacevano, finivano in cenere
> Grandi piccoli neonati vecchi maschi femmine ignoranti colti scemi geni poveri ricchi (quelli talvolta se la cavavano)
> Erano pezzi
> Mica solo quelli
> ...


Dal neretto in poi tutto giusto, prima mi riservo un sempre efficace: ...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vabbé alcuni, per il semplice fatto che non piacevano, finivano in cenere
> Grandi piccoli neonati vecchi maschi femmine ignoranti colti scemi geni poveri ricchi (quelli talvolta se la cavavano)
> Erano pezzi
> Mica solo quelli
> ...


Non posso darti un verde, mi tocca quindi scriverti e quotarti. Ed è un piacere.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> *credo tu sappia che non ne faccio una questione personale, il mio è un discorso di principio, *l'autorevolezza non deriva da quanto conosco te poiché in questo senso tu o un altro non farebbe differenza, casomai deriva dalla bontà dell'argomentazione.
> l'esperimento che citavo e anche gli eventi storici credo confermano quello che dico io.
> la statistica funziona male sui piccoli numeri, ma su quelli grandi è quasi una certezza.


Lo so benissimo, e ovviamente vale lo stesso per me.
E su quelli grandi come vedi il 10% (che viste le circostanze non è certo poco, anzi) si rifiuta di commettere crimini, nonostante l'enorme pressione. 
Quindi mi pare che la tua conferma faccia acqua da più falle


----------



## Dalida (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo so benissimo, e ovviamente vale lo stesso per me.
> E su quelli grandi come vedi il 10% (che viste le circostanze non è certo poco, anzi) si rifiuta di commettere crimini, nonostante l'enorme pressione.
> Quindi mi pare che la tua conferma faccia acqua da più falle


10% è una statistica irrisoria veramente, altro che acqua. :unhappy:
se avessi un tumore e mi dicessero che ho il 10% di possibilità di sopravvivere comincerei a fare testamento.
significa che una sola persona su dieci si rifiutò.
una.
pensiamo tutti di essere quella persona, ma quanti lo sarebbero davvero. nove di "noi" (intesi come umanità) non lo sarebbero.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io mi domando quale maschio qui dentro potrebbe giurare che a pari condizioni di uno qualunque di quegli afghani nin avrebbe fatto la stessa identica cosa.
> Cioè, sempre tutti a identificarsi con le vittime. È facile così.



Mi domando e dico ma come cazzo ti permetti di identificare qua dentro il genere maschile nelle condizioni di poter usare un  certo tipo di violenza. 

Ok, hai ragione, come sempre non volevi offendere, volevi soltanto far riflettere.ma vattene a cagare va!


----------



## brenin (5 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> a me serve la controprova, se non ce l'ho non lo so.
> è pieno di gente che ha fatto quello che mai avrebbe pensato di fare.
> non ritengo che fossero in assoluto peggiori di me.
> inoltre, no. nemmeno tu lo sai. lo pensi, lo credi. ma non lo sai.


Penso tu abbia ragione,bisogna "tovarsi dentro" ...
Il film "Forza maggiore" narra proprio di un episodio del genere che qui riassumo
" E’ il caso diTomas e Ebba, che in una stazione sciistica delle Alpi francesi, mentre mangiano tranquilli con i due figli sulla terrazza panoramica di un ristorante che affaccia su una grandiosa cerchia di montagne innevate, vengono investiti dal pulviscolo di neve generato da una valanga controllata che di fatto si risolve in nulla, ma in quell’attimo ha tutto l’aspetto di una massa che ti travolgerà inesorabilmente. Tomas scappa, Ebba resta, per afferrare e coprire in un abbraccio convulso i bimbi, e mentre la valanga materiale sidissolve, un’altra valanga tutta interiore travolge i due protagonisti e li  accompagna nei giorni di vacanza che restano in un gorgo pericoloso di emozionie conflitti. "


----------



## Dalida (5 Novembre 2015)

fanta, credo che tu abbia fatto un super centro stavolta.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> 10% è una statistica irrisoria veramente, altro che acqua. :unhappy:
> se avessi un tumore e mi dicessero che ho il 10% di possibilità di sopravvivere comincerei a fare testamento.
> significa che una sola persona su dieci si rifiutò.
> una.
> pensiamo tutti di essere quella persona, ma quanti lo sarebbero davvero. nove di "noi" (intesi come umanità) non lo sarebbero.


Però nessuno in effetti puo dimostrare il motivo del comportamento del restante 90%, convinzione, oppure paura di ritorsioni (come ha detto Brenin). Oppure anche altro se ci riflettiamo.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> 10% è una statistica irrisoria veramente, altro che acqua. :unhappy:
> se avessi un tumore e mi dicessero che ho il 10% di possibilità di sopravvivere comincerei a fare testamento.
> significa che una sola persona su dieci si rifiutò.
> una.
> pensiamo tutti di essere quella persona, ma quanti lo sarebbero davvero. nove di "noi" (intesi come umanità) non lo sarebbero.


Guarda che ho detto che la maggior parte si accoderebbe, quindi il 10 % è una bella sorpresa, viste le circostanze. Io so di mio che non lo farei. Punto. Perchè appunto, ho la presunzione di conoscermi... ovviamente questo per te non significa nulla, e lo capisco. Resta il fatto che altri 9 lo farebbero... amen, lo diceva pure Don Mariano e aveva ragione.


----------



## Dalida (5 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> il film " Forza maggiore " narra proprio un caso del genere....
> " il regista svedese Ruben Östlund mette in scena un tema psicologicamente forte: quale frattura può generare in una coppia lo scoprire che il tuo partner amato, il tuo eroe, bello, biondo, forte e protettivo,  è  una creatura che di fronte ad un pericolo che sembra mortale,  afferra – nota bene - il telefonino, e scappa, lasciandosi dietro te e i vostri bambini? E poi, intimamente umiliato, ferito dagli sguardi pieni di interrogativi tuoi  e dei vostri figli, cerca di rimuovere, rifiuta di riconoscere una vigliaccheria per cui si odia,  poi è costretto a prenderne atto come tu esigi, e allora ti sembra sempre più estraneo, alieno, fima in quell’attimo ha tutto l’aspetto di una massa che ti travolgerà inesorabilmente. Tomas scappa, Ebba resta, per afferrare  e coprire in un abbraccio convulso i bimbi, e mentre la valanga materiale si dissolve, un’altra valanga tutta interiore travolge i due protagonisti e li accompagna nei giorni di vacanza che restano in un gorgo pericoloso di emozioni e conflitti. Il film ha molti elementi di qualitànché – sull’orlo di una spaccatura insanabile – qualcosa succede che lasciamo scoprire allo spettatore? E’ il caso di Tomas e Ebba, che in una stazione sciistica delle Alpi francesi, mentre mangiano tranquilli con i due figli sulla terrazza panoramica di un ristorante che affaccia su una grandiosa cerchia di montagne innevate, vengono investiti dal pulviscolo di neve generato da una valanga controllata che di fatto si risolve in nulla, ma in ma in quell’attimo ha tutto l’aspetto di una massa che ti travolgerà inesorabilmente. Tomas scappa, Ebba resta, per afferrare  e coprire in un abbraccio convulso i bimbi, e mentre la valanga materiale si dissolve, un’altra valanga tutta interiore travolge i due protagonisti e li accompagna nei giorni di vacanza che restano in un gorgo pericoloso di emozioni e conflitti.  "


non ho capito, lui scappa e accanna moglie e figli nella valanga?


----------



## Dalida (5 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Guarda che ho detto che la maggior parte si accoderebbe, quindi il 10 % è una bella sorpresa, viste le circostanze. Io so di mio che non lo farei. Punto. Perchè appunto, ho la presunzione di conoscermi... *ovviamente questo per te non significa nulla, e lo capisco.* Resta il fatto che altri 9 lo farebbero... amen, lo diceva pure Don Mariano e aveva ragione.


ma non perché se tu, nobody (o meglio, tuo nome anagrafico).


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Però nessuno in effetti puo dimostrare il motivo del comportamento del restante 90%, convinzione, oppure paura di ritorsioni (come ha detto Brenin). Oppure anche altro se ci riflettiamo.


E' una riflessione che chiaramente ha avuto chiunque ha la capacità di confrontarsi per il gusto del confronto e non di polemizzare e scrivere minchiate.


----------



## Dalida (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Però nessuno in effetti puo dimostrare il motivo del comportamento del restante 90%, convinzione, *oppure paura di ritorsioni (come ha detto Brenin). Oppure anche altro se ci riflettiamo.*


certo, peraltro fanno vedere in un sacco di film che l'aguzzino X cattura due persone affinché uno compia qualcosa altrimenti fa del male all'altro (non so se mi sono spiegata).
è anche il metodo della mafia, no?
i motivi sono moltissimi, culturali e sociali sì, ma anche molti altri.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma non perché se tu, nobody (o meglio, tuo nome anagrafico).


Lo so, minchia niente di personale... è solo businisse 
Chiaro che non ti riferisca a me in quanto me, ce lo siamo già detti  oltretutto anche volendo, non potresti non conoscendomi.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> fanta, credo che tu abbia fatto un super centro stavolta.


Dali, l'articolo che ha postato spleen si chiude in un certo modo... Allude all'essere maschi. Mi sembrava lo spunto più interessante. In tuo onore, parentesi quadre [il testo di Browning che ho citato dovrebbero leggerlo tutti; è comunque proprio mio il riconoscere che gli uomini sono tutti uguali VERAMENTE -intendo uomini e donne, l'umanità- e quindi sempre dinanzi alle atrocità mi domando se anche io, in determinate condizioni, non agirei come chi trovo detestabile. Si fa presto a tirarsi fuori, try walking in their shoes... inoltre, l'indignazione mi sta sulle balle a prescindere, ma questo è un altro discorso]


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi domando e dico ma come cazzo ti permetti di identificare qua dentro il genere maschile nelle condizioni di poter usare un  certo tipo di violenza.


Non capisci un cazzo...

 Non vorrei essere nei panni di chi ti paga uno stipendio.


----------



## Dalida (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dali, l'articolo che ha postato spleen si chiude in un certo modo... Allude all'essere maschi. Mi sembrava lo spunto più interessante. In tuo onore, parentesi quadre [il testo di Browning che ho citato dovrebbero leggerlo tutti; è comunque proprio mio il riconoscere che gli uomini sono tutti uguali VERAMENTE -intendo uomini e donne, l'umanità- e quindi sempre dinanzi alle atrocità mi domando se anche io, in determinate condizioni, non agirei come chi trovo detestabile. Si fa presto a tirarsi fuori, try walking in their shoes... inoltre, l'indignazione mi sta sulle balle a prescindere, ma questo è un altro discorso]


la penso nello stesso identico modo.


----------



## brenin (5 Novembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ho capito, lui scappa e accanna moglie e figli nella valanga?


premetto che ho modificato il post,era una valanga "controllata",artificiale: si,prende il cellulare e scappa.
Film che fa riflettere.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non capisci un cazzo...
> 
> Non vorrei essere nei panni di chi ti paga uno stipendio.


Sai coglioncello, io sono uno sciocco no? Il" PIU'" peggiore, e quando scrivo mi presento per quello che sono, nei modi e maniere che mi appartengono, però argomento, i miei argomenti, coi miei modi e maniere da sciocco.

Ora tu chiaramente non capendo un cazzo di quello sopra scritto devo per forza di cose spiegartelo: motivami quello che mi hai scritto altrimenti son solo insulti fini a se stessi e senza senso. Non farmi spiegare perchè son senza senso, PER PIACERE.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Non è vero che tutte le persone sono uguali, e nemmeno le culture.
Le persone hanno tutte la stessa dignità, che è cosa ben radicalmente diversa.

A dire che siamo tutti uguali e ci comportiamo tutti nella stessa maniera si apre il consueto scenario di deresponsabilizzazione individuale tanto caro a chi intende giustificare a tutti i costi. L'assenza del libero arbitrio, la meccanicizzazione dei comportamenti, cosa che nella realtà non trova puntuale riscontro.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai coglioncello, io sono uno sciocco no? Il" PIU'" peggiore, e quando scrivo mi presento per quello che sono, nei modi e maniere che mi appartengono, però argomento, i miei argomenti, coi miei modi e maniere da sciocco.
> 
> Ora tu chiaramente non capendo un cazzo di quello sopra scritto devo per forza di cose spiegartelo: motivami quello che mi hai scritto altrimenti son solo insulti fini a se stessi e senza senso. Non farmi spiegare perchè son senza senso, PER PIACERE.


Perchè stava parlando di comportamenti da "branco", non stava accusando gli uomini (...) del forum di essere degli aspiranti lapidatori. 

Già prevedo che la tua articolata risposta rientri in uno di questi tre filoni letterari:
1) "President ha fatto l'ennesima figura di merda e sei stato stanato"
2) "Sono un umile sgrammaticato terrone, non intendevo quello che ho scritto. Chi mi conosce lo sa."
3) "Tu che ne sai di lapidazione che sei un traditore?"


----------



## brenin (5 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non posso darti un verde, mi tocca quindi scriverti e quotarti. Ed è un piacere.


m associo.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è vero che tutte le persone sono uguali, e nemmeno le culture.
> Le persone hanno tutte la stessa dignità, che è cosa ben radicalmente diversa.
> 
> A dire che siamo tutti uguali e ci comportiamo tutti nella stessa maniera si apre il consueto scenario di deresponsabilizzazione individuale tanto caro a chi intende giustificare a tutti i costi.


Quoto ed esco da questo tred quotando qualsiasi cosa scriverai in questo tred, così a naso!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè stava parlando di comportamenti da "branco", non stava accusando gli uomini (...) del forum di essere degli aspiranti lapidatori.
> 
> Già prevedo che la tua articolata risposta rientri in uno di questi tre filoni letterari:
> 1) "President ha fatto l'ennesima figura di merda e sei stato stanato"
> ...


Hai letto quello che ha scritto ecate? quello che ha scritto nob? quello che ha scritto spleen? Ti ricordi di che parlavano? Ricordi che citavano situazioni di circa 75 anni fa? ricordi? 

Ok se ricordi ricordati anche di andartene a fanculo, coglione! 

Edit: 75 anni fa in guerra ci stavano le donne giusto? Si parlava di donne vero?

edit2 rivatteneafanculo


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Me lo domandavo... Per ragioni professionali, ho letto molto sulla _Shoah_ e so per certo che la stragrande maggioranza dei feroci assassini che agirono nel battaglione 101 (http://www.einaudi.it/libri/libro/christopher-r-browning/uomini-comuni/978880617067 ) erano "come voi".


Edit: Leggendo quel "come voi" mi sono sentito paragonato ai nazisti ciechi e ottusi per convinzione.
Rileggendo ho capito che era riferito al discorso e non a noi, mi scuso.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè stava parlando di comportamenti da "branco", non stava accusando gli uomini (...) del forum di essere degli aspiranti lapidatori.
> 
> Già prevedo che la tua articolata risposta rientri in uno di questi tre filoni letterari:
> 1) "President ha fatto l'ennesima figura di merda e sei stato stanato"
> ...


Che poi tranne quell'umile sarebbe pure la verità, diciamo.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è vero che tutte le persone sono uguali, e nemmeno le culture.
> *Le persone hanno tutte la stessa dignità*, che è cosa ben radicalmente diversa.
> 
> A dire che siamo tutti uguali e ci comportiamo tutti nella stessa maniera si apre il consueto scenario di deresponsabilizzazione individuale tanto caro a chi intende giustificare a tutti i costi. L'assenza del libero arbitrio, la meccanicizzazione dei comportamenti, cosa che nella realtà non trova puntuale riscontro.


Non è vero neanche questo. Almeno non per me.


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è vero che tutte le persone sono uguali, e nemmeno le culture.
> Le persone hanno tutte la stessa dignità, che è cosa ben radicalmente diversa.
> 
> A dire che siamo tutti uguali e ci comportiamo tutti nella stessa maniera si apre il consueto scenario di deresponsabilizzazione individuale tanto caro a chi intende giustificare a tutti i costi. L'assenza del libero arbitrio, la meccanicizzazione dei comportamenti, cosa che nella realtà non trova puntuale riscontro.


Condivido. Questo relativismo esasperato sfocia nel suo opposto, un assolutismo assolutamente dannoso per la deresponsabilizzazione che ne deriva.
Siamo tutti diversi, e reagiamo in maniera sempre diversa agli stessi input ambientali. E per fortuna, aggiungerei.
Tutto il resto è relativo al conoscere se stessi... cosa non certo facile, ma il diavolo si nasconde nei particolari. Vale per noi stessi e per gli altri. Riesco a capire una persona da piccole cose, ma assai più indicative di mille discorsi.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è vero neanche questo. Almeno non per me.


Eh, non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi tranne quell'umile sarebbe pure la verità, diciamo.


Tanto la pomatina H anche oggi la dovrai usare.

Ho appena letto spleen nelle scuse date a fantastica, io come lui e come sicuramente altri avevo letto il tutto in quella modalità e come lui non paura a chiedere scusa. 

Quanto rodi jiebbino? aiutare il tuo compare ti porta sollievo lo so gomblotto non fu! ou non è che in MP VI SIETE DETTI LEGGI LEGGI? ahahaaahahaah quanto mi fai ridere.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai letto quello che ha scritto ecate? quello che ha scritto nob? quello che ha scritto spleen? Ti ricordi di che parlavano? Ricordi che citavano situazioni di circa 75 anni fa? ricordi?
> 
> Ok se ricordi ricordati anche di andartene a fanculo, coglione!


Hai quotato Fantastica.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Edit: 75 anni fa in guerra ci stavano le donne giusto?


Mio nonno mi ha giurato che ad El Alamein di figa ne girasse poca. Anche Miss Italia 2015 sostiene la stessa cosa. Però in Senso '45 di Brass si danno un gran da fare. Non si sa più a chi credere.


----------



## brenin (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è vero neanche questo. Almeno non per me.


Concordo,non tutti hanno la stessa dignità per antonomasia.
Tornando ai tempi di guerra,non immagino quale dignità potessero avere i commissari e relativi accoliti del nkvd ( poi divenuto Kgb ) che sparavano ai  loro stessi soldati che indietreggiavano incalzati da un nemico che - inizialmente - aveva mezzi e risorse decisamente superiori a loro.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tanto la pomatina H anche oggi la dovrai usare.
> 
> Ho appena letto spleen nelle scuse date a fantastica, io come lui e come sicuramente altri avevo letto il tutto in quella modalità e come lui non paura a chiedere scusa.
> 
> Quanto rodi jiebbino? aiutare il tuo compare ti porta sollievo lo so gomblotto non fu! ou non è che in MP VI SIETE DETTI LEGGI LEGGI? ahahaaahahaah quanto mi fai ridere.


Ultimo mortacci tua scrivi come un bambino della terza elementare e non mi riferisco certo alla mancata grammatica. Lo scemo del villaggio.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Hai quotato Fantastica.
> 
> 
> Certo che ho quotato fantastica, nel suo primo post, ed in quel post si capiva esattamente quello che avevo capito, I discorsi di ecate e gli altri confermavano che il ragionamento che stavo facendo per rispondere a fantastica in quella maniera erano esatti, dopo con l'altro post di fantastica si è evidenziato altro.
> ...



Fantastica nel suo primo intervento a cazzo ha scritto dopo le affermazioni di ecate et company, capito beota!! 
Ed un tred ha le sue basi su cio che si legge, in quel momento le affermazioni di fantastica erano basate su quello che tutti avevano scritto.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo,non tutti hanno la stessa dignità per antonomasia.
> Tornando ai tempi di guerra,non immagino quale dignità potessero avere i commissari e relativi accoliti del nkvd ( poi divenuto Kgb ) che sparavano ai  loro stessi soldati che indietreggiavano incalzati da un nemico che - inizialmente - aveva mezzi e risorse decisamente superiori a loro.


Io parlavo di dignità originaria, insita nell' esistenza. Non di comportamenti più o meno dignitosi.
Non è una piccola differenza, è quella che in una società come la nostra giustifica in teoria diritti uguali er tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo mortacci tua scrivi come un bambino della terza elementare e non mi riferisco certo alla mancata grammatica. Lo scemo del villaggio.


Eh ma senza polemica alcuna posso solo scriverti che se sono questo questo rimango, ti tocca prendermi per come sono! Mi dispiace per te non per me.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Hai quotato Fantastica.
> 
> 
> *Mio nonno mi ha giurato che ad El Alamein* di figa ne girasse poca. Anche Miss Italia 2015 sostiene la stessa cosa. Però in Senso '45 di Brass si danno un gran da fare. Non si sa più a chi credere.


Tuo nonno era lì?


----------



## brenin (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io parlavo di dignità originaria, insita nell' esistenza. Non di comportamenti più o meno dignitosi.
> Non è una piccola differenza, è quella che in una società come la nostra giustifica in teoria diritti uguali er tutti.


Tutto chiaro,non avevo capito che ti riferivi alla dignità originaria.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> *Io parlavo di dignità originaria, insita nell' esistenza*. Non di comportamenti più o meno dignitosi.
> Non è una piccola differenza, è quella che in una società come la nostra giustifica in teoria diritti uguali er tutti.


Non esiste. Questo non vuol dire che la vita non conti nulla, di per sè. Ho scritto un'altra cosa.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non esiste. Questo non vuol dire che la vita non conti nulla, di per sè. Ho scritto *un'altra cosa.*


Cosa? Non è che hai scritto una contraddizione?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa? Non è che hai scritto una contraddizione?


Voglio dire che alla vita dai dignità TU persona che la vivi. La vita in sè non ha una sia dignità originaria. Vale perchè è preziosa e non va sprecata, nessuna, ma è preziosa perchè è, appunto, potenziale. E' una potenzialità. Non solo esistenza.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è vero che tutte le persone sono uguali, e nemmeno le culture.
> Le persone hanno tutte la stessa dignità, che è cosa ben radicalmente diversa.
> 
> A dire che siamo tutti uguali e ci comportiamo tutti nella stessa maniera si apre il consueto scenario di deresponsabilizzazione individuale tanto caro a chi intende giustificare a tutti i costi. L'assenza del libero arbitrio, la meccanicizzazione dei comportamenti, cosa che nella realtà non trova puntuale riscontro.


Grazie per le scuse, anzitutto.

Bene, torniamo alla questione con queste tue parole. Per me "uguale" nel contesto della "capacità di fare il male, della capacità di fare il bene" (e non c'entra neinte la dignità dell'esser umano, magari c'entra il suo essere schifoso) è proprio UGUALE. Manzoni spiega molto bene nei "Promessi sposi" (libro quantomai frainteso per un secolo e mezzo) che nel cuore umano albergano TUTTI i sentimenti, in un _guazzabuglio_. 
Allora, posto che noi siamo tutti inorriditi dal solo pensiero di lapidare una donna, NESSUNO ci può garantire, _nemmeno noi stessi_, che a parità di condizioni non faremmo lo stesso. In questo senso, siamo uguali.
Questo concetto è presente nell'affermazione "Homo sum; nil humanum a me alienum puto" che fonda la nostra cultura, fonda l'_humanitas_. "_Sono un uomo; niente di ciò che è umano lo ritengo alieno da me_", alieno nel senso di ESTRANEO. 
Mi pare che sia meno scontato riflettere sulla nostra potenzialità di fare il male che dare per certo e scontato che noi non faremmo mai certe cose brutte. Perché è solo quando il male ce l'hai alle porte (come nell'esempio che ha fatto brenin) che si vede chi sei, mica così, in astratto.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voglio dire che alla vita dai dignità TU persona che la vivi. La vita in sè non ha una sia dignità originaria. Vale perchè è preziosa e non va sprecata, nessuna, ma è preziosa perchè è, appunto, potenziale. E' una potenzialità. Non solo esistenza.


Capisco quello che dici ma attento che è un argomento scivoloso, una persona portatrice di handicap, per esempio, dunque non ha dignità perchè non ha potenzialità?
Io la penso esattamente in modo opposto, la vita è un valore a prescindere, l'esistenza non ha bisogno di potenzialità, di dimostrazioni.


----------



## Spot (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie per le scuse, anzitutto.
> 
> Bene, torniamo alla questione con queste tue parole. Per me "uguale" nel contesto della "capacità di fare il male, della capacità di fare il bene" (e non c'entra neinte la dignità dell'esser umano, magari c'entra il suo essere schifoso) è proprio UGUALE. Manzoni spiega molto bene nei "Promessi sposi" (libro quantomai frainteso per un secolo e mezzo) che nel cuore umano albergano TUTTI i sentimenti, in un _guazzabuglio_.
> *Allora, posto che noi siamo tutti inorriditi dal solo pensiero di lapidare una donna, NESSUNO ci può garantire, nemmeno noi stessi, che a parità di condizioni non faremmo lo stesso.* In questo senso, siamo uguali.
> ...


Ciao Fanta 
Ma la parità di condizioni non esiste. E ognuno di noi, come individuo formato, è tale proprio in virtù di questa disparità di condizioni.

Non capisco il tuo discorso. Mettermi nei panni di un uomo afghano significa distruggere del tutto il concetto d'identità. E non ne vedo il senso.


A meno che tu non stia parlando della natura umana in senso lato. Ma l'individuo è fatto per andare al di là della sua natura.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io mi domando quale maschio qui dentro potrebbe giurare che a pari condizioni di uno qualunque di quegli afghani nin avrebbe fatto la stessa identica cosa.
> Cioè, sempre tutti a identificarsi con le vittime. È facile così.


più o meno come dire che se ci fossimo trovati a girare il Trionfo della Volontà, ci saremmo messi tutti a gridare Sieg Heil a squarciagola?


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao Fanta
> Ma la parità di condizioni non esiste. E ognuno di noi, come individuo formato, è tale proprio in virtù di questa disparità di condizioni.
> 
> Non capisco il tuo discorso. Mettermi nei panni di un uomo afghano significa distruggere del tutto il concetto d'identità. E non ne vedo il senso.
> ...


Già. Un uomo afghano, un uomo italiano: uomini, al fondo, UGUALI. Profondamente diversi, non perché uno è afghano e l'altro italiano, ma perché l'italiano ha una cultura di un certo tipo, l'afghano un'altra. Ma nessuno mi garantisce che un branco di uomini italiani non siano presi dalla voglia di lapidare una zingara, per dire. Cioè: la _violenza contro gli inermi_ non è un fatto culturale, è un fatto umano, puro e semplice. L'hanno esercitata e la esercitano qui come là, in termini quantitativi oggi là più che qua. Ma la qualità è la stessa a tutte le latitudini.


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Capisco quello che dici ma attento che è un argomento scivoloso, una persona portatrice di handicap, per esempio, dunque non ha dignità perchè non ha potenzialità?
> Io la penso esattamente in modo opposto, la vita è un valore a prescindere, l'esistenza non ha bisogno di potenzialità, di dimostrazioni.


Stavo pensando la stessa cosa e ancora non so se sono d'accordo con te o con JB
sicuramente è un terreno molto scivoloso.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> più o meno come dire che se ci fossimo trovati a girare il Trionfo della Volontà, ci saremmo messi tutti a gridare Sieg Heil a squarciagola?


Io di sicuro sì. E' un film stupendo.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie per le scuse, anzitutto.
> 
> Bene, torniamo alla questione con queste tue parole. Per me "uguale" nel contesto della "capacità di fare il male, della capacità di fare il bene" (e non c'entra neinte la dignità dell'esser umano, magari c'entra il suo essere schifoso) è proprio UGUALE. Manzoni spiega molto bene nei "Promessi sposi" (libro quantomai frainteso per un secolo e mezzo) che nel cuore umano albergano TUTTI i sentimenti, in un _guazzabuglio_.
> Allora, posto che noi siamo tutti inorriditi dal solo pensiero di lapidare una donna, NESSUNO ci può garantire, _nemmeno noi stessi_, che a parità di condizioni non faremmo lo stesso. In questo senso, siamo uguali.
> ...


Ci sono molte cose da dire su questa faccenda, dopo ti rispondo meglio, se rileggi il mio post iniziale vedrai che io parto dall' analisi della mia rabbia, non da altro, su questo ho riflettuto all' inizio.
Infatti Manzoni era sanfedista.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Già. Un uomo afghano, un uomo italiano: uomini, al fondo, UGUALI. Profondamente diversi, non perché uno è afghano e l'altro italiano, ma perché l'italiano ha una cultura di un certo tipo, l'afghano un'altra. Ma nessuno mi garantisce che un branco di uomini italiani non siano presi dalla voglia di lapidare una zingara, per dire. Cioè: la _violenza contro gli inermi_ non è un fatto culturale, è un fatto umano, puro e semplice. L'hanno esercitata e la esercitano qui come là, in termini quantitativi oggi là più che qua. Ma la qualità è la stessa a tutte le latitudini.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Io di sicuro sì. E' un film stupendo.


gli articoli 583 bis e ter del CP vietano l'infibulazione femminile.  sono stati introdotti in Italia all'inizio del 2006

http://www.altalex.com/documents/le...le-pratiche-di-mutilazione-genitale-femminile

prima non esisteva una norma simile nel nostro codice.  e noi abbiamo un Codice pubblicato nel 1930, in piena era preconciliare,dove si considerava lo stupro come un "semplice" atto di offesa alla morale e si considerava l'adulterio solo se a commetterlo era la moglie.

questo per dire che fino a che non abbiamo dovuto venire a diretto contatto con determinate "culture" qui in Italia a nessuno era mai venuta in mente di praticare l'escissione del clitoride per impedire alle donne pure di provare piacere col connilinguus.

capisci che parlare di uguaglianza sempre e comunque non ha senso?


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Già. Un uomo afghano, un uomo italiano: uomini, al fondo, UGUALI. Profondamente diversi, non perché uno è afghano e l'altro italiano, ma perché l'italiano ha una cultura di un certo tipo, l'afghano un'altra. Ma nessuno mi garantisce che un branco di uomini italiani non siano presi dalla voglia di lapidare una zingara, per dire. Cioè: la _*violenza contro gli inermi*_ non è un fatto culturale, è un fatto umano, puro e semplice. L'hanno esercitata e la esercitano qui come là, in termini quantitativi oggi là più che qua. Ma la qualità è la stessa a tutte le latitudini.


Credo che un fattore molto importante sia il desiderare ardentemente un sistema giuridico che la sanzioni, visto che homo sum e su questo non ci si può fare affidamento più di tanto e visto che il 10% è poca roba.
Dove queste porcherie accadono con una certa frequenza (linciaggi -Dio che schifo- lapidazioni e altre simili manifestazioni di umanità) quando non sono legali c'è una larga fetta di popolazione che comunque le ritiene legittime espressioni di giustizia


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Le leggi di un paese sono anche lo specchio di quello che pensa la gente.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Credo che un fattore molto importante sia il desiderare ardentemente un sistema giuridico che la sanzioni, visto che homo sum e su questo non ci si può fare affidamento più di tanto e visto che il 10% è poca roba.
> Dove queste porcherie accadono con una certa frequenza (linciaggi -Dio che schifo- lapidazioni e altre simili manifestazioni di umanità) quando non sono legali c'è una larga fetta di popolazione che comunque le ritiene legittime espressioni di giustizia


Vorrei chiarire che la mia non è in nessun modo una DIFESA del sistema giuridico dell'Afghanistan, o della cultura violenta da cui vengono nutrite schiere immense di maschi in mezzo mondo. 
Noi però non siamo in Afghanistan. Proprio per quello, proprio perché ci riteniamo migliori, dovremmo chiederci come continuare a esserlo dinanzi a certe provocazioni costanti.


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Le leggi di un paese sono anche lo specchio di quello che pensa la gente.


Sì... Motivo per cui la democrazia non si può esportare.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli articoli 583 bis e ter del CP vietano l'infibulazione femminile.  sono stati introdotti in Italia all'inizio del 2006
> 
> http://www.altalex.com/documents/le...le-pratiche-di-mutilazione-genitale-femminile
> 
> ...


Ma ho capito, eh
Ma dimmi tu, se escludiamo un'atomica che spazzi via mezza popolazione mondiale, cosa faresti per impedire questo tipo di violenza legalizzata, o tollerata...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì... Motivo per cui la democrazia non si può esportare.


Però un bel pronunciamento politico a livello mondiale, continuo, insistito, mediaticamente assordante, pervasivo si potrebbe FARE. Il punto è che non si vuole, e si preferisce indignarsi e alimentare il razzismo, altroché. Quello paga sempre.


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma ho capito, eh
> Ma dimmi tu, se escludiamo un'atomica che spazzi via mezza popolazione mondiale, cosa faresti per impedire questo tipo di violenza legalizzata, o tollerata...


avessi la soluzione in tasca, l'avrei già Sabinianamente donata al mondo.

per ora, possiamo solo educare ragazze e ragazzi ad apprezzare la libertà di cui godono e a rispettarla.

e anche se a te non piacerà come concetto, prendere atto che ci sono "culture" non accettabili.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì... Motivo per cui la democrazia non si può esportare.


E vero, verissimo, purchè non si diano le cose per immutabili.
Siamo stati bravissimi ed inflessibili a esportare il nostro modello economico per esempio, l'abbiamo fatto digerire persino ai comunisti cinesi......
Solo quando si tratta di democrazia balbettiamo (che sia proprio per riuscire ad esportare meglio il modello economico?).


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Capisco quello che dici ma attento che è un argomento scivoloso, *una persona portatrice di handicap, per esempio, dunque non ha dignità perchè non ha potenzialità?*
> Io la penso esattamente in modo opposto, la vita è un valore a prescindere, l'esistenza non ha bisogno di potenzialità, di dimostrazioni.


Che non abbia potenzialità lo dici tu, però.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Però un bel pronunciamento politico a livello mondiale, continuo, insistito, mediaticamente assordante, pervasivo si potrebbe FARE. Il punto è che non si vuole, e si preferisce indignarsi e alimentare il razzismo, altroché. Quello paga sempre.


Hai le concezioni politiche della tizia dell'avatar con giusto una sessantina d'anni di ritardo e molteplici neuroni in meno. E tentando di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno, pure.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che non abbia potenzialità lo dici tu, però.


Quali sono quelle che a te vanno bene? E quali no? Lo decidi tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali sono quelle che a te vanno bene? E quali no? Lo decidi tu?


Di potenzialità dici?


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di potenzialità dici?


No banane.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> No banane.


Non lo decide nessuno. In nessun senso.


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E vero, verissimo, purchè non si diano le cose per immutabili.
> Siamo stati bravissimi ed inflessibili a esportare il nostro modello economico per esempio, l'abbiamo fatto digerire persino ai comunisti cinesi......
> Solo quando si tratta di democrazia balbettiamo (che sia proprio per riuscire ad esportare meglio il modello economico?).


Il nostro modello economico, con tutti i suoi limiti, è stato esportato con la facilità con cui si può esportare la bicicletta dove esiste solo la draisina. Negli Emirati Arabi o in Arabia Saudita, dove chi decide ha la motoretta non esportiamo biciclette... 
Per la democrazia è un po' diverso.


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo decide nessuno. In nessun senso.


Questo è già un bene


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Questo è già un bene


E speriamo continui.


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Però un bel pronunciamento politico a livello mondiale, continuo, insistito, mediaticamente assordante, pervasivo si potrebbe FARE. Il punto è che non si vuole, e si preferisce indignarsi e alimentare il razzismo, altroché. Quello paga sempre.


Anche se l'UN non fosse quello che è si è visto che neanche con le sanzioni si ottiene molto.


----------



## spleen (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie per le scuse, anzitutto.
> 
> Bene, torniamo alla questione con queste tue parole. Per me "uguale" nel contesto della "capacità di fare il male, della capacità di fare il bene" (e non c'entra neinte la dignità dell'esser umano, magari c'entra il suo essere schifoso) è proprio UGUALE. Manzoni spiega molto bene nei "Promessi sposi" (libro quantomai frainteso per un secolo e mezzo) che nel cuore umano albergano TUTTI i sentimenti, in un _guazzabuglio_.
> Allora, posto che noi siamo tutti inorriditi dal solo pensiero di lapidare una donna, NESSUNO ci può garantire, _nemmeno noi stessi_, che a parità di condizioni non faremmo lo stesso. In questo senso, siamo uguali.
> ...


  Ti rispondo meglio ora perché prima non riuscivo  a scrivere più di poche parole alla volta.


  Certo che rifletto sulla nostra capacità di fare il male, io ero partito nella mia analisi proprio dalla mia rabbia, un sentimento in genere tutt’ altro che positivo, in quel guazzabuglio appunto di sentimenti che descrive il Manzoni.
  Però, attenzione questo non significa che io non sappia distinguere dentro di me il bene dal male. (Senza relativizzarlo alla situazione ovviamente). Mi spiego meglio: Considero ozioso  discutere  sul fatto che dentro di loro i carnefici di quella ragazza non sapessero quello che stavano facendo, o che siano immuni dal sentimento dell’ umana pietà,  surreale il fatto che i nazisti non si rendessero conto di quello che commettevano; io sono intimamente convinto che gli esseri umani, quasi tutti, sappiano benissimo cosa stanno facendo ed in questo è giusto dire che gli uomini sono uguali. Sai però secondo me dove sta la sostanziale differenza?  Nelle giustificazioni che si creano, si chiamino esse tradizione, religione o altro, per questo le culture sono tutte differenti.  
E pure nella nostra di vita, permeata dalla nostra bella cultura occidentale noi riusciamo a sbagliare e commettere efferati delitti, perché pure noi ci crogioliamo nelle nostre belle giustificazioni quando è il caso, solo che siamo più esposti di altri alla nostra analisi. E per questo che siamo “responsabili”, perché  possiamo scegliere. (Non so se si è capito ma io credo abbastanza nel libero arbitrio).

  Comunque io rimarco per l’ennesima volta il fatto che ero partito per discutere di tutt’altro, incluso il fatto dei generi che era citato nell’ articolo. Per quanto riguarda le scuse io so fare anche questo, quando sbaglio, però tu benedetta figliola cerca di essere più chiara quando scrivi, a sentirmi dare del nazista  son quasi caduto dalla sedia.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> e anche se a te non piacerà come concetto, prendere atto che ci sono "culture" non accettabili.


Invece mi piace eccome!


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai le concezioni politiche della tizia dell'avatar con giusto una sessantina d'anni di ritardo e molteplici neuroni in meno. E tentando di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno, pure.


Non ho espresso nessuna "concezione politica".


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti rispondo meglio ora perché prima non riuscivo  a scrivere più di poche parole alla volta.
> 
> 
> Certo che rifletto sulla nostra capacità di fare il male, io ero partito nella mia analisi proprio dalla mia rabbia, un sentimento in genere tutt’ altro che positivo, in quel guazzabuglio appunto di sentimenti che descrive il Manzoni.
> ...


1. Beh, ma per ora non ne abbiamo discusso 
2. Ma ti pare? ... Eppur t'è parso. Comunque, tutto a posto


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ho espresso nessuna "concezione politica".


Fantapolitica, meglio. Fatto pure il giochino di parole.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fantapolitica, meglio. Fatto pure il giochino di parole.


Che bravo.


----------



## Nobody (6 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie per le scuse, anzitutto.
> 
> Bene, torniamo alla questione con queste tue parole. Per me "uguale" nel contesto della "capacità di fare il male, della capacità di fare il bene" (e non c'entra neinte la dignità dell'esser umano, magari c'entra il suo essere schifoso) è proprio UGUALE. Manzoni spiega molto bene nei "Promessi sposi" (libro quantomai frainteso per un secolo e mezzo) che nel cuore umano albergano TUTTI i sentimenti, in un _guazzabuglio_.
> Allora, posto che noi siamo tutti inorriditi dal solo pensiero di lapidare una donna, NESSUNO ci può garantire, _nemmeno noi stessi_, *che a parità di condizioni* non faremmo lo stesso. In questo senso, siamo uguali.
> ...


Non ha senso... a parità di condizioni non ha alcun senso. Non sei dentro un'equazione differenziale, tu io chiunque. Le variabili e le incognite in questo carrozzone sgangherato che noi tentiamo di pensare come universo ordinato sono praticamente infinite, non ti permettono di razionalizzare l'esistenza. 
Io sono io, pensare di sostituirmi ad un muslim asiatico e vedere poi come agirei, è demenziale.


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non ha senso... a parità di condizioni non ha alcun senso. Non sei dentro un'equazione differenziale, tu io chiunque. Le variabili e le incognite in questo carrozzone sgangherato che noi tentiamo di pensare come universo ordinato sono praticamente infinite, non ti permettono di razionalizzare l'esistenza.
> Io sono io, pensare di sostituirmi ad un muslim asiatico e vedere poi come agirei, è demenziale.



Ciao

certo che tu sei tu. Ma il tuo essere è dovuto ANCHE a tante circostanze che costituiscono il tuo (nostro) mondo. Quanto sia grande il fattore esteriore e o quello delle nostre attitudini, non si sa ancora oggi. Ma si sa con certezza, che il nostro ambiente ci forma. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (6 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che tu sei tu.* Ma il tuo essere è dovuto ANCHE a tante circostanze che costituiscono il tuo (nostro) mondo.* Quanto sia grande il fattore esteriore e o quello delle nostre attitudini, non si sa ancora oggi. *Ma si sa con certezza, che il nostro ambiente ci forma. *
> 
> ...


Ok e quindi? Questo che dici è evidente, lo stiamo scrivendo da diverse pagine... ma io parlavo del sostituirmi al lapidatore, e all''assurdità del tutto.


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok e quindi? Questo che dici è evidente, lo stiamo scrivendo da diverse pagine... ma io parlavo del sostituirmi al lapidatore, e all''assurdità del tutto.



Ciao,

non capisco l'assurdità, invece. Perché tu parli che tu sei tu. E questo è scontato. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (6 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non capisco l'assurdità, invece. Perché tu parli che tu sei tu. E questo è scontato.
> 
> ...


se non la capisci dopo ciò che ho scritto, non so come fartela vedere.


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

il bene e il male ... sono legati anche a dei concetti. 
Questi concetti possono essere talmente forti, che possono portare con convinzione che sia giusto fare il male per un bene superiore o per mantenere un certo ordine a qui si crede. Sostituirsi, significa anche sostituirsi a noi / se stessi ... ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2015)

Teoricamente ed anche praticamente tutto il mondo si sta evolvendo, con  guerre tra i popoli e guerre interne ci si evolve per dare all'essere umano dignità, parità, e tante altre belle paroline che nel vocabolario MONDIALE hanno un significato specifico. 

La denuncia di cosa sia successo pubblicata nel forum da spleen è un esempio lampante di quanto ancora Il mondo intero diviso in culture leggi etc abbia bisogno di cambiamenti e rientrare in quei significati che il vocabolario ci chiarisce ed illumina. E guarda caso quel vocabolario lo ha fatto l'uomo. E la storia.

Che poi ci siano ancora elementi guasti nel mondo come nel forum è chiaro, si legge qua e si legge ovunque. 

Perdonatemi l'assenza di belle parole, di citazioni con nomi e cognomi di personaggi famosi.


----------



## Eratò (6 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Teoricamente ed anche praticamente tutto il mondo si sta evolvendo, con  guerre tra i popoli e guerre interne ci si evolve per dare all'essere umano dignità, parità, e tante altre belle paroline che nel vocabolario MONDIALE hanno un significato specifico.
> 
> La denuncia di cosa sia successo pubblicata nel forum da spleen è un esempio lampante di quanto ancora Il mondo intero diviso in culture leggi etc abbia bisogno di cambiamenti e rientrare in quei significati che il vocabolario ci chiarisce ed illumina. E guarda caso quel vocabolario lo ha fatto l'uomo. E la storia.
> 
> ...


Ehmmm.... prima che tu mi dica  che non capisco un Cazzo di niente volevo dire che le guerre odierne non si fanno per difendere la dignita umana o la parita o altre parole del vocabolario ma per soldi e questioni geopolitiche. Anche nel passato era così.... La frase "se vuoi la pace devi combattere" non è di nessun valore soprattutto oggi come oggi... Non si combatte per la difesa ma per indicare chi ce l'ha più grosso(detto terra terra) e per ottenere di più. La dignità umana non c'entra nulla con tutto questo.Il mercato invece si...


----------



## brenin (6 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Stavo pensando la stessa cosa e ancora non so se sono d'accordo con te o con JB
> sicuramente è un terreno molto scivoloso.


Io intendo il discorso di dignità originaria in questo senso :

-  la dignità originaria è il grande "dono" che l'uomo riceve alla nascita, una volta che l'essere umano l'acquisisce insieme alla sua esistenza,diventa parte della sua "sostanza" ; questa dignità abbraccia - a mio avviso - due caratteristiche fondamentali: la natura razionale e l'indole personale. 
- A questo punto , e cioè a partire dalla nascita in poi, penso si debba parlare di sviluppo della dignità umana,del suo farsi nel tempo, intendendo l'uomo che intraprende la sua "via" alla ricerca/conquista della dignità. E questo lo vedo come un cammino da percorrere giorno dopo giorno ( cammino duplice se consideriamo l'aspetto personale e l'aspetto sociale di ognuno di noi ). E ovviamente il "cammino" di cui accennavo prima non necessariamente porta esclusivamente al raggiungimento e "mantenimento" della dignità, ma può anche condurre all'esatto contrario.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ehmmm.... prima che tu mi dica  che non capisco un Cazzo di niente volevo dire che le guerre odierne non si fanno per difendere la dignita umana o la parita o altre parole del vocabolario ma per soldi e questioni geopolitiche. Anche nel passato era così.... La frase "se vuoi la pace devi combattere" non è di nessun valore soprattutto oggi come oggi... Non si combatte per la difesa ma per indicare chi ce l'ha più grosso(detto terra terra) e per ottenere di più. La dignità umana non c'entra nulla con tutto questo.Il mercato invece si...


Quello che non capisce un cazzo sono io, tranquilla.


----------



## brenin (6 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Le leggi di un paese sono anche lo specchio di quello che pensa la gente.


Concordo, sarebbe però interessante approfondire  sulle "storture" che rileviamo tutti i giorni ( o forse dei  diversi metodi di interpretazione di una medesima legge ) da parte di molti rappresentanti del potere giudiziario....
per cui penso che non basti avere una legge,ma è indispensabile che la stessa venga fatta applicare a prescindere dalle interpretazioni che ogni singolo giudice si arroga il diritto di esercitare nell'esercizio delle sue funzioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo, sarebbe però interessante approfondire  sulle "storture" che rileviamo tutti i giorni ( o forse dei  diversi metodi di interpretazione di una medesima legge ) da parte di molti rappresentanti del potere giudiziario....
> per cui penso che non basti avere una legge,ma è indispensabile che la stessa venga fatta applicare a prescindere dalle interpretazioni che ogni singolo giudice si arroga il diritto di esercitare nell'esercizio delle sue funzioni.


Quoto


----------



## Divì (6 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Stavo pensando la stessa cosa e ancora non so se sono d'accordo con te o con JB
> sicuramente è un terreno molto scivoloso.


Anche io sono nel medesimo dubbio.

Ma leggo con attenzione e medito


----------



## Spot (6 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Stavo pensando la stessa cosa e ancora non so se sono d'accordo con te o con JB
> sicuramente è un terreno molto scivoloso.


E anche molto personale


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Invece mi piace eccome!


e allora bimba decideteve e pure en fretta,chè quelli che stanno ad arrivà le idee le hanno ben chiare.


----------



## Spot (6 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo, sarebbe però interessante approfondire  sulle "storture" che rileviamo tutti i giorni ( o forse dei  diversi metodi di interpretazione di una medesima legge ) da parte di molti rappresentanti del potere giudiziario....
> per cui penso che non basti avere una legge,ma è indispensabile che la stessa venga fatta applicare a prescindere dalle interpretazioni che ogni singolo giudice si arroga il diritto di esercitare nell'esercizio delle sue funzioni.


Per quel poco che ne so: il diritto è anche interpretazione e non può essere altrimenti.
Anche se il diritto penale è un caso più particolare degli altri.

Poi magari c'è qualcuno che su queste cose è più preparato...


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Per quel poco che ne so: il diritto è anche interpretazione e non può essere altrimenti.
> Anche se il diritto penale è un caso più particolare degli altri.
> 
> Poi magari c'è qualcuno che su queste cose è più preparato...


mah l'interpretazione del diritto, penale in particolare, è un gran casino.   ed è uno settori che sta risentendo di una americanizzazione se non di merito, almeno di mentalità.

rispetto a quando iniziai l'università, ho notato che giudici di primo grado ed avvocati vanno molto alla ricerca del precedente invece di ragionare ex novo sul caso.
chiaro se si trova una Cassazione a Sezioni Unite sul tema in esame, è dura che un giudice si discosti.

ma siccome non è che si trovi una CaSU per tutto, è capitato che alcuni giudici si affidassero a casi magari non conclusi (nel senso non arrivati al giudicato definitivo) 

soprattutto per reati "nuovi" come l'infibulazione e lo stalking, per i quali per mere ragioni temporali non c'è ancora una gran giurispridenza a riguardo, sarebbe invece bene che giudici ed avvocati ragionassero sul caso.


----------



## brenin (6 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Per quel poco che ne so: il diritto è anche interpretazione e non può essere altrimenti.
> Anche se il diritto penale è un caso più particolare degli altri.
> 
> Poi magari c'è qualcuno che su queste cose è più preparato...


Io mi riferivo,ad esempio,a casi come questo :

http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca...condanne_azione_disumana-93639799/?refresh_ce

e cito uno stralcio della sentenza della Suprema corte " la Cassazione osserva che l'imputata "ha evitato" la condanna per omicidio volontario solo perché è stato troppo generico l'appello del pm contro la blanda condanna per minacce emessa dai giudici di primo grado che non avevano tenuto conto delle testimonianze che la indicavano come partecipante attiva del linciaggio. "

Non ho parole,sono una casta incontrollabile ed ingovernabile. O forse posso dedurre che "Abele" non interessa a nessuno ?


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo,ad esempio,a casi come questo :
> 
> http://milano.repubblica.it/cronaca...condanne_azione_disumana-93639799/?refresh_ce
> 
> ...


in realtà qui si dice che il rappresentante dell'accusa ha fatto male il suo lavoro.   il giudice giudica per l'appunto sulla base delle richieste delle parti.

se tu non citi i testimoni, non produci la prova e quindi la donna non può essere condannata.

ma la colpa della mancata citazione è dell'accusa,non di altri.


----------



## brenin (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà qui si dice che il rappresentante dell'accusa ha fatto male il suo lavoro.   il giudice giudica per l'appunto sulla base delle richieste delle parti.
> 
> se tu non citi i testimoni, non produci la prova e quindi la donna non può essere condannata.
> 
> ma la colpa della mancata citazione è dell'accusa,non di altri.


Perplesso scusa,ma il problema è anche un altro: nessuno di quei pm ( primo e secondo grado ) è stato buttato fuori a calci nel c.... ,continuano tranquillamente la loro professione..... discorso lungo,se hai fatto giurisprudenza ed eserciti sai benissimo cosa intendo quando parlo di interpretazioni del giudice..... non giriamoci attorno. 
Nessuno paga,punto.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Perplesso scusa,ma il problema è anche un altro: nessuno di quei pm ( primo e secondo grado ) è stato buttato fuori a calci nel c.... ,continuano tranquillamente la loro professione..... discorso lungo,se hai fatto giurisprudenza ed eserciti sai benissimo cosa intendo quando parlo di interpretazioni del giudice..... non giriamoci attorno.
> Nessuno paga,punto.


non faccio l'avvocato, non mi è mai interessato.   ho lavorato in una procura della repubblica.

la licenziabilità per colpa grave di un magistrato è un fatto talmente paludoso che ti fa passare la voglia.

qui non si parla di interpretazioni.    il caso che ha posto tu parla di un magistrato che si è dimenticato di produrre le prove.
c'è poco da interpretare.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non ha senso... a parità di condizioni non ha alcun senso. Non sei dentro un'equazione differenziale, tu io chiunque. Le variabili e le incognite in questo carrozzone sgangherato che noi tentiamo di pensare come universo ordinato sono praticamente infinite, non ti permettono di razionalizzare l'esistenza.
> Io sono io, pensare di sostituirmi ad un muslim asiatico e vedere poi come agirei, è demenziale.


Tu sei tu. Puoi affermare che prima di essere tu, sei comunque un rappresentante della razza umana, sì o no?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Novembre 2015)

Se io sono io e tu sei tu chi è più cretino di tutti e due? 

Essere o non essere questo è il dilemma!


----------



## brenin (6 Novembre 2015)

*Sempre in tema di dignità, ancora Charlie Hebdo.....*

http://www.lastampa.it/2015/11/06/e...sacrilegio-BJ7NpCgzEMjLulxf6dNfUL/pagina.html


----------



## Spot (6 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2015/11/06/e...sacrilegio-BJ7NpCgzEMjLulxf6dNfUL/pagina.html


A Mosca, il portavoce di Putin ha anche dichiarato di aver «cercato  assieme ai colleghi» delle vignette sui redattori di “Charlie Hebdo”  «uccisi dai terroristi» ma di non essere riuscito a trovarle: «Se sono  state pubblicate - ha affermato - anche questo è un sacrilegio». 

Io sono un'impedita, ma almeno le ricerche su google le so fare.










Per carità. Che nessuno tocchi la grande madre Russia.


----------



## Ecate (7 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Io intendo il discorso di dignità originaria in questo senso :
> 
> -  la dignità originaria è il grande "dono" che l'uomo riceve alla nascita, una volta che l'essere umano l'acquisisce insieme alla sua esistenza,diventa parte della sua "sostanza" ; questa dignità abbraccia - a mio avviso - due caratteristiche fondamentali: la natura razionale e l'indole personale.
> - A questo punto , e cioè a partire dalla nascita in poi, penso si debba parlare di sviluppo della dignità umana,del suo farsi nel tempo, intendendo l'uomo che intraprende la sua "via" alla ricerca/conquista della dignità. E questo lo vedo come un cammino da percorrere giorno dopo giorno ( cammino duplice se consideriamo l'aspetto personale e l'aspetto sociale di ognuno di noi ). E ovviamente il "cammino" di cui accennavo prima non necessariamente porta esclusivamente al raggiungimento e "mantenimento" della dignità, ma può anche condurre all'esatto contrario.


Sono d'accordo con te
E quindi anche con JB
La dignità in quanto potenza; poi in atto può essere espletata o disattesa con infiniti gradi
Ma il valore arbitrario di ciò che è dignità rimane il terreno scivoloso
O meglio pericoloso perché qualsiasi sistema di valori -nessuno escluso- tende a riempirlo
E per ora - finché occidente a modo suo persiste - è un contenitore misterioso e nessuno dovrebbe mettere la parola definitiva
Se ho ben interpretato JB quando dice "speriamo che duri" in questo mi identifico pienamente, nonostante tra le righe leggo una certa distanza di posizioni.
In quel "speriamo che duri" c'è la preoccupazione per lo scricchiolamento del sistema di valori occidentale che ai miei occhi ha raggiunto le vette più alte proteggendo quello spazio concettuale, "la dignità umana", proteggendolo anche dall'arbitrarietà delle definizioni che religioni e ideologie tendono ad imporre come valori assoluti.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te
> E quindi anche con JB
> La dignità in quanto potenza; poi in atto può essere espletata o disattesa con infiniti gradi
> Ma il valore arbitrario di ciò che è dignità rimane il terreno scivoloso
> ...



Nella frase nerettata mi sembra di capire che nelle culture non appartenenti all'occidente ci sia una definizione diversa dei significati in base alla religione ed ideologie. Se ho capito bene faresti un esempio reale?

In Italia abbiamo la religione cattolica con ideologie alquanto particolari giusto giusto sulla donna, però in Italia per quanto cattolici siamo, diamo spazio appunto alla ragione, quella ragione che ci ha visto evolvere anche nella dignità di esseri umani, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te
> E quindi anche con JB
> La dignità in quanto potenza; poi in atto può essere espletata o disattesa con infiniti gradi
> Ma il valore arbitrario di ciò che è dignità rimane il terreno scivoloso
> ...


  Sono stato il primo a dire che il fatto della dignità è un problema scivoloso, però secondo me è un fatto centrale. Attribuire o meno dignità è correlato al riconoscere o disconoscere diritti, sempre, incluso il diritto ad esistere. Attualmente in occidente prevale grazie al cielo e grazie a milioni di morti per guerre il concetto secondo il quale la dignità è attribuire un valore a prescindere. Un valore all’esistere. Esistenza fonte di dignità e dunque di diritti. Ed è la definizione che mi (a me) accontenta di più perché è la più inclusiva e la più libera da paletti ed altre limitazioni. Del resto, ad esempio, la nostra costituzione, (art. 3) è frutto, è somma di queste considerazioni ed è bada bene una considerazione del tutto laica.
  Quando parli di influenza di religioni e ideologie già hai posto dei paletti, perché immagini di escludere già qualcosa. Rammento inoltre che la prima persona che ha parlato di dignità dei poveri e degli inetti è stato un personaggio di circa duemila anni fa, molto legato alla religione che poi altri hanno fondato su quello che aveva detto e che ha permeato l’occidente fino ai giorni nostri. (Chissà se ne è stato contento).

  Se unisci la dicotomia dignità = potenzialità già hai messo un paletto, un grosso paletto. Un caporale boemo, il secolo scorso, con questa definizione aveva fatto sparire tutti i clienti  degli ospedali psichiatrici e pure tutte le persone  che lui considerava “tarate” per inseguire la purezza della razza. Quando qualcuno si assume il diritto non già di includere, ma di escludere qualcosa, succedono disastri.
  Per estensione devo fare un’altra considerazione che per me, personalmente, è ancora più importante. La dignità legata all’esistenza non è solo delle persone, sfiora secondo me tutto quello che ci circonda, è visione di vita. Sta nella storia di un vecchio palazzo, nella forza vegetativa di un albero, in tutto. E non già perché “serve” o puo, solo perché semplicemente – esiste- perché è sostanza, non idea.

  La grande tara dei tempi moderni è lagata a questa nostra frenesia del pensare compulsivamente alla freccia, al vettore, alla potenzialità, al “get” detto in inglese. Che ci sta secondo me fuorviando, attribuendo valori fittizi ed effimeri alle cose, impedendoci persino di vederle e di goderle a volte. Di abbandonarci all’esistenza e alla sua intima comprensione.
  Non so’ se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono stato il primo a dire che il fatto della dignità è un problema scivoloso, però secondo me è un fatto centrale. Attribuire o meno dignità è correlato al riconoscere o disconoscere diritti, sempre, incluso il diritto ad esistere. Attualmente in occidente prevale grazie al cielo e grazie a milioni di morti per guerre il concetto secondo il quale la dignità è attribuire un valore a prescindere. Un valore all’esistere. Esistenza fonte di dignità e dunque di diritti. Ed è la definizione che mi (a me) accontenta di più perché è la più inclusiva e la più libera da paletti ed altre limitazioni. Del resto, ad esempio, la nostra costituzione, (art. 3) è frutto, è somma di queste considerazioni ed è bada bene una considerazione del tutto laica.
> Quando parli di influenza di religioni e ideologie già hai posto dei paletti, perché immagini di escludere già qualcosa. Rammento inoltre che la prima persona che ha parlato di dignità dei poveri e degli inetti è stato un personaggio di circa duemila anni fa, molto legato alla religione che poi altri hanno fondato su quello che aveva detto e che ha permeato l’occidente fino ai giorni nostri. (Chissà se ne è stato contento).
> 
> Se unisci la dicotomia dignità = potenzialità già hai messo un paletto, un grosso paletto. Un caporale boemo, il secolo scorso, con questa definizione aveva fatto sparire tutti i clienti  degli ospedali psichiatrici e pure tutte le persone  che lui considerava “tarate” per inseguire la purezza della razza. Quando qualcuno si assume il diritto non già di includere, ma di escludere qualcosa, succedono disastri.
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Ecate (7 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nella frase nerettata mi sembra di capire che nelle culture non appartenenti all'occidente ci sia una definizione diversa dei significati in base alla religione ed ideologie. Se ho capito bene faresti un esempio reale?
> 
> In Italia abbiamo la religione cattolica con ideologie alquanto particolari giusto giusto sulla donna, però in Italia per quanto cattolici siamo, diamo spazio appunto alla ragione, quella ragione che ci ha visto evolvere anche nella dignità di esseri umani, o mi sbaglio?


Ti faccio un esempio
Per una certa interpretazione della legge coranica ad un processo la testimonianza di un musulmano vale uno.
La testimonianza di un cristiano o di un ebreo vale mezzo.
La testimonianza di un buddista, animista o indù vale zero.

Ora, questo pone il valore della vita e della parola su piani diversi a seconda del credo religioso.

Dove questo sistema di valore diventa legge, il sistema di pensiero ha dato una definizione alla dignità umana e lo stato vi ha aderito.

In un sistema di valori in cui la dignità umana ha valore perché è vita(quindi perché in potenza) la dignità umana in atto è difesa da definizioni universali.

In pratica: tu puoi pensare che la mia vita vale la metà della tua, perché io sono atea o ho le lentiggini o sono gay; ma il sistema di valori condiviso (mi piace pensare che siano i valori degli stati cosiddetti occidentali, più o meno) difende la dignità umana in sè, permettendo e difendendo la tua libertà di pensiero ma impedendone l'applicazione universale


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio
> Per una certa interpretazione della legge coranica ad un processo la testimonianza di un musulmano vale uno.
> La testimonianza di un cristiano o di un ebreo vale mezzo.
> La testimonianza di un buddista, animista o indù vale zero.
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 1. Beh, ma per ora non ne abbiamo discusso
> 2. Ma ti pare? ... Eppur t'è parso. *Comunque, tutto a posto*


1 - E' difficile. Bisognerebbe parlare di una certa Malala e da cosa derivano le sue convinzioni.
2 - Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Ecate (7 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono stato il primo a dire che il fatto della dignità è un problema scivoloso, però secondo me è un fatto centrale. Attribuire o meno dignità è correlato al riconoscere o disconoscere diritti, sempre, incluso il diritto ad esistere. Attualmente in occidente prevale grazie al cielo e grazie a milioni di morti per guerre il concetto secondo il quale la dignità è attribuire un valore a prescindere. Un valore all’esistere. Esistenza fonte di dignità e dunque di diritti. Ed è la definizione che mi (a me) accontenta di più perché è la più inclusiva e la più libera da paletti ed altre limitazioni. Del resto, ad esempio, la nostra costituzione, (art. 3) è frutto, è somma di queste considerazioni ed è bada bene una considerazione del tutto laica.
> Quando parli di influenza di religioni e ideologie già hai posto dei paletti, perché immagini di escludere già qualcosa. Rammento inoltre che la prima persona che ha parlato di dignità dei poveri e degli inetti è stato un personaggio di circa duemila anni fa, molto legato alla religione che poi altri hanno fondato su quello che aveva detto e che ha permeato l’occidente fino ai giorni nostri. (Chissà se ne è stato contento).
> 
> Se unisci la dicotomia dignità = potenzialità già hai messo un paletto, un grosso paletto. Un caporale boemo, il secolo scorso, con questa definizione aveva fatto sparire tutti i clienti  degli ospedali psichiatrici e pure tutte le persone  che lui considerava “tarate” per inseguire la purezza della razza. Quando qualcuno si assume il diritto non già di includere, ma di escludere qualcosa, succedono disastri.
> ...


Ti sei spiegato ed è un discorso che condivido
Io non penso di mettere un paletto con il discorso "potenzialità" perché questo per forza di cose viene riempito dal concetto che ognuno ha del bello e del buono. 
Penso per assurdo al cannibale tedesco che ha mangiato vivo il suo amante consenziente.
Questo è un esempio  di negazione della dignità della vita propria e altrui, di vita sprecata. 
Costoro avevano e hanno diritto di vivere non perché abbiano dignità ma proprio perché al concetto di dignità tutti quanti con grande sforzo ci sforziamo di dare un valore personale e non universale.
 Perché rimane il concetto di dignità in potenza. 
Perché in atto, realisticamente, è difficile pensare ad un recupero.
Allo stesso modo, per strade diverse, la tutela da definizioni universali, preserva la dignità di pazienti psichiatrici o persone prive della possibilità di pensare; perché qualcuno può dire che la loro vita non è degna di essere vissuta ma nessuno ha il diritto di esportare universalmente questo assunto.
Per le religioni e le ideologie, io contesto la tentazione di estendere universalmente i valori, difendendo la libertà di affermarli alle coscienze


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato ed è un discorso che condivido
> Io non penso di mettere un paletto con il discorso "potenzialità" perché questo per forza di cose viene riempito dal concetto che ognuno ha del bello e del buono.
> Penso per assurdo al cannibale tedesco che ha mangiato vivo il suo amante consenziente.
> Questo è un esempio  di negazione della dignità della vita propria e altrui, di vita sprecata.
> ...


Se di errore si tratta, lo facciamo tutti, solo perchè magari è frutto di convinzione, dove in "convinzione" affermo il valore positivo, per elaborazione e non rifiuto del pensiero.


----------



## Ecate (7 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se di errore si tratta, lo facciamo tutti, solo perchè magari è frutto di convinzione, dove in "convinzione" affermo il valore positivo, per elaborazione e non rifiuto del pensiero.


Premessa 
È facile difendere la laicità dello stato quando si fa parte di una minoranza.
Ed è vero che la difesa della laicità dello stato lascia un vuoto riempito male. 

Detto questo, le prese di posizione di vari gruppi religiosi sul diritto di famiglia non mi lasciano indifferente, in Italia e nel mondo


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Premessa
> È facile difendere la laicità dello stato quando si fa parte di una minoranza.
> Ed è vero che la difesa della laicità dello stato lascia un vuoto riempito male.
> 
> Detto questo, le prese di posizione di vari gruppi religiosi sul diritto di famiglia non mi lasciano indifferente, in Italia e nel mondo


E' vero, infatti io di queste posizioni non critico tanto il fatto che vengano affermate, ci mancherebbe, siamo in piena libertà di espressione, valida per chiunque. Contesto il fatto che non sono frutto di elaborazione di pensiero individuale.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' vero, infatti io di queste posizioni non critico tanto il fatto che vengano affermate, ci mancherebbe, siamo in piena libertà di espressione, valida per chiunque.* Contesto il fatto che non sono frutto di elaborazione di pensiero individuale.*


Si, ho letto nei post del tred  delle risposte sul neretto, potresti anche tu spiegarmi meglio che intendi?


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, ho letto nei post del tred  delle risposte sul neretto, potresti anche tu spiegarmi meglio che intendi?


Intendo dire che il denominatore comune dell' umanità, purtroppo è spesso l'ignoranza e che i fondamentalismi, il rifiuto a considerare, a dare peso ai propri dubbi, perciò a fare considerazioni più giuste ed aderenti alla realtà, parte dall' incapacità o dalla non volontà di riflettere e di elaborare di persona. 
E' come quando si ragiona per partito preso che deforma opinioni e fatti.

Se l'incapacità in tal senso del resto è talvolta comprensibile (comprensibile, non accettabile) il rifiuto di elaborare inchioda davvero alla propria responsabilità.

Per esempio un afghano immerso nel suo contesto è meno responsabile (meno, non niente) di un combattende dell' Isis di ritorno dall' occidente, dove avrebbe per lo meno dovuto riflettere nei confronti delle sue convinzioni integraliste sulla base del confronto che invece lui rifiuta a priori.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Intendo dire che il denominatore comune dell' umanità, purtroppo è spesso l'ignoranza e che i fondamentalismi, il rifiuto a considerare, a dare peso ai propri dubbi, perciò a fare considerazioni più giuste ed aderenti alla realtà, parte dall' incapacità o dalla non volontà di riflettere e di elaborare di persona.
> E' come quando si ragiona per partito preso che deforma opinioni e fatti.
> 
> Se l'incapacità in tal senso del resto è talvolta comprensibile (comprensibile, non accettabile) il rifiuto di elaborare inchioda davvero alla propria responsabilità.
> ...


Grazie, avevo inteso un'altra cosa. Grazie.


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie, avevo inteso un'altra cosa. Grazie.



:up:


----------



## Nobody (9 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu sei tu. Puoi affermare che prima di essere tu,* sei comunque un rappresentante della razza umana, sì o no?*


ora non offendere... certo che no :singleeye: Sono qui per studiarvi, il documentario lo vedrete su rieduchescional ciannel


----------



## Fantastica (9 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ora non offendere... certo che no :singleeye: Sono qui per studiarvi, il documentario lo vedrete su rieduchescional ciannel


Vabbè


----------



## Nobody (9 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vabbè




Diciamo che contro un inerme, un essere indifeso (umano o no) so che non commetterei mai violenza... verso chi se lo merita, a mio insindacabile giudizio, se potessi si. Crocefissioni, evirazioni, scorticamenti, eviscerazioni, roghi... insomma, un po' di quei simpatici passatempi che si sono visti da entrambe le parti sul fronte orientale più su citato come esempio.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Novembre 2015)

Per dar ragione a tutti, mettiamola così: PROPRIO perché uomini miti e tranquilli padri di famiglia sono stati capaci di massacrare intere famiglie polacche nel 43, noi Nobody Spleen ecc. siamo CERTI che mai useremmo violenza contro un inerme oggi 2015 in qualsiasi parte del mondo ci trovassimo. Riconosciamo tuttavia che alberga in noi come in qualsiasi uomo il seme della violenza e, seppure non giustifichiamo, possiamo capire che oggi 2015 esistano degli afghani che lapidano una donna inerme.


----------



## Nobody (9 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Per dar ragione a tutti, mettiamola così: PROPRIO perché uomini miti e tranquilli padri di famiglia sono stati capaci di massacrare intere famiglie polacche nel 43, noi Nobody Spleen ecc. siamo CERTI che mai useremmo violenza contro un inerme oggi 2015 in qualsiasi parte del mondo ci trovassimo. Riconosciamo tuttavia che alberga in noi come in qualsiasi uomo il seme della violenza e, seppure non giustifichiamo, possiamo capire che oggi 2015 esistano degli afghani che lapidano una donna inerme.


Il seme della violenza alberga nell'intero universo, dal big bang in poi. I credenti dicono che è colpa della ribellione di Lucifero, gli altri più razionalmente che è insito nelle leggi naturali, ed in particolare nel secondo principio della termodinamica.
 Non va demonizzato, va riconosciuto, dominato, e utilizzato nello sfortunato caso in cui si renda necessario farlo germogliare.
Devo però correggerti, non la userei mai su inermi anche senza conoscere ciò che è stato... perchè dentro me, so che è sbagliato. A prescindere da tutto.


----------



## spleen (9 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il seme della violenza alberga nell'intero universo, dal big bang in poi. I credenti dicono che è colpa della ribellione di Lucifero, gli altri più razionalmente che è insito nelle leggi naturali, ed in particolare nel secondo principio della termodinamica.
> Non va demonizzato, va riconosciuto, dominato, e utilizzato nello sfortunato caso in cui si renda necessario farlo germogliare.
> Devo però correggerti, non la userei mai su inermi anche senza conoscere ciò che è stato... *perchè dentro me*, so che è sbagliato. A prescindere da tutto.


Il neretto è l'assunto del mio discorso...... a prescindere che io possa sbagliare e fare del male, anche da buon padre di famiglia. Nesuno di noi puo far scompareire il male o escludere di comportarsi male in alcune occasioni ma tutti praticamente lo sappiamo soppesare, al netto di giustificazioni reali o fitttizie.... ed è questo che puo disporci anche al (pensa un po') bene.


----------



## Nobody (9 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il neretto è l'assunto del mio discorso...... a prescindere che io possa sbagliare e fare del male, anche da buon padre di famiglia. Nesuno di noi puo far scompareire il male o escludere di comportarsi male in alcune occasioni ma tutti praticamente lo sappiamo soppesare, al netto di giustificazioni reali o fitttizie.... ed è questo che puo disporci anche al (pensa un po') bene.


:up:


----------



## Fantastica (9 Novembre 2015)

Mi turba questa vostra sicurezza a prescindere, che possiate ritenerla innata e non frutto di consapevole o inconsapevole educazione.


----------



## spleen (9 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi turba questa vostra sicurezza a prescindere, che possiate ritenerla innata e non *frutto di consapevole o inconsapevole educazione.*


Mettiamola così:
Una persona vive in una società di m.... dove odio, violenza e sopraffazione sono all' ordine del giorno.

Un' altra persona vive in una società ideale, dove lo sfondo sono i valori di solidarietà e comprensione, anche in famiglia vigono rispetto e mutualità. 

Puo qualcuno affermare con certezza che il primo praticherà sempre e comunque la violenza ed il secondo invece vivrà una vita totalmente proba?
No, perchè fior di delinquenti vengono da situazioni agiate e ci sono anche brave persone che provengono da situazioni molto difficili. (Non è certo una regola, ma succede e anche di frequente).
Non possiamo affermarlo, secondo me, perchè se pur sussistono i germi della violenza dentro di noi, è altrettanto vero che non ci sono solo quelli, c'è la capacità innata di provare oltre all' odio, amore, pietà, di immedesimarsi nel prossimo. (Non sto usando la parola -prossimo- a caso).E come ho già scritto c'è anche la responsabilità -personale- in questo. Personale perchè al netto della influenza delle situazioni ognuno di noi, nella vita puo ignorare per comodità o accogliere i propri dubbi. 

Mi secca molto fare questo paragone perchè non vorrei essere frainteso, il mio è un discorso del tutto laico, laico come io sono ma l'articolo che hai postato in fondo non dice niente di nuovo, se leggi qualche pagina di un qualsiasi vangelo troverai scritte più o meno le stesse cose, che si ripetono nella storia dell' uomo da sempre. (Questo tipo di problemi  non sono una cosa di oggi).
La ferocia dell' apparente normalità è sempre appartenuta agli uomini, ma anche l'amore e la pietà.

Non so se hai visto le scene finali del film Fury...


----------



## Nobody (9 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi turba questa vostra sicurezza a prescindere, che possiate ritenerla innata e non frutto di consapevole o inconsapevole educazione.


E' cosa buona e giusta che ti turbi  Educazione e ambiente in questo c'entrano poco o niente... la qualità di una persona e la sua consapevolezza non derivano da essi.
Accattone vale più di un Bertone... eppure educazione ed ambiente stanno tutte dalla parte del secondo.


----------



## Ecate (10 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> E' cosa buona e giusta che ti turbi  Educazione e ambiente in questo c'entrano poco o niente... la qualità di una persona e la sua consapevolezza non derivano da essi.
> Accattone vale più di un Bertone... eppure educazione ed ambiente stanno tutte dalla parte del secondo.


Non è detto
probabilmente per quanto riguarda la cultura sì, ma magari per altri aspetti no


----------



## Ecate (10 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mettiamola così:
> Una persona vive in una società di m.... dove odio, violenza e sopraffazione sono all' ordine del giorno.
> 
> Un' altra persona vive in una società ideale, dove lo sfondo sono i valori di solidarietà e comprensione, anche in famiglia vigono rispetto e mutualità.
> ...


sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Nobody (10 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non è detto
> probabilmente per quanto riguarda la cultura sì, ma magari per altri aspetti no


beh come si usa il coltello sicuramente l'hanno insegnato meglio al primo... la forchetta magari no.


----------



## Ecate (10 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh come si usa il coltello sicuramente l'hanno insegnato meglio al primo... la forchetta magari no.



statisticamente è molto probabile 
molto spesso è così 
però mi è capitato di conoscere anche persone molto vicino a me che hanno usato l'enunciazione di principi morali per consolidare la propria carriera
e, per motivi professionali, mendicanti  con animo delicato, accasciati per sensi di colpa o altre disgrazie personali
scusami, sto sicuramente dicendo delle ovvietà, ma ho visto delle cose ultimamente che mi hanno colpita
e mi hanno fatto pensare
a volte nelle "migliori famiglie" c'è una grande violenza relazionale
sembra che abbiano tutto
tuti gli strumenti per essere belle persone...
invece questi strumenti vengono usati per essere visti più belli, non per diventarlo


----------



## Nobody (10 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> statisticamente è molto probabile
> molto spesso è così
> però mi è capitato di conoscere anche persone molto vicino a me che hanno usato l'enunciazione di principi morali per consolidare la propria carriera
> e, per motivi professionali, mendicanti  con animo delicato, accasciati per sensi di colpa o altre disgrazie personali
> ...


è esattamente ciò che penso io... le variabili esterne (ambiente, educazione, tutto ciò che ti circonda e in cui cresci) contano, ma contano solo fino ad un certo punto. 
E' evidente che se prendi un essere umano e lo scaraventi in una guerra infernale, tutti i suoi comportamenti subiranno un reset e una riprogrammazione... ammesso che abbia il tempo necessario per farlo. Eppure anche in situazioni così al limite c'è chi ha saputo trattenere dentro di sè una qualche umanità. Il che fa ben sperare


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> E' cosa buona e giusta che ti turbi  Educazione e ambiente in questo c'entrano poco o niente... la qualità di una persona e la sua consapevolezza non derivano da essi.
> Accattone vale più di un Bertone... eppure educazione ed ambiente stanno tutte dalla parte del secondo.


A mio avviso il caso del cardinale è "estraneo" al discorso barbarie/violenza fine a se stessa..... qui entra in discussione la smodata ambizione,il tradimento ai valori da sempre dichiarati,difesi,sostenuti,l'ipocrisia ( a proposito dei vizi capitali,vi ricordate il film "Seven" ? ) ..... penso però che educazione ed ambiente possano contare molto in situazioni personali poi degenerate in comportamenti abominevoli..... ed allora c'è da chiedersi perchè,in taluni popoli,prende talvolta il sopravvento " il sonno della ragione " .


----------



## Ecate (10 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> A mio avviso il caso del cardinale è "estraneo" al discorso barbarie/violenza fine a se stessa..... qui entra in discussione la smodata ambizione,il tradimento ai valori da sempre dichiarati,difesi,sostenuti,l'ipocrisia ( a proposito dei vizi capitali,vi ricordate il film "Seven" ? ) ..... penso però che educazione ed ambiente possano contare molto in situazioni personali poi degenerate in comportamenti abominevoli..... ed allora c'è da chiedersi perchè,in taluni popoli,prende talvolta il sopravvento " il sonno della ragione " .


È sempre un piacere leggerti


----------



## Nobody (10 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> A mio avviso il caso del cardinale è "estraneo" al discorso barbarie/violenza fine a se stessa..... qui entra in discussione la smodata ambizione,il tradimento ai valori da sempre dichiarati,difesi,sostenuti,l'ipocrisia ( a proposito dei vizi capitali,vi ricordate il film "Seven" ? ) ..... penso però che educazione ed ambiente possano contare molto in situazioni personali poi degenerate in comportamenti abominevoli..... *ed allora c'è da chiedersi perchè,in taluni popoli,prende talvolta il sopravvento " il sonno della ragione " *.


Non farei mai un discorso di popoli o etnie, anche perchè vale sempre il chi è senza peccato. La lista delle barbarie geograficamente e temporalmente distribuite è piuttosto lunga. Parlerei semmai dell'intero genere umano.


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> È sempre un piacere leggerti


Grazie,posso dire altrettanto. Ed ancora grazie, soprattutto,  a Goya per la sua opera


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non farei mai un discorso di popoli o etnie, anche perchè vale sempre il chi è senza peccato. La lista delle barbarie geograficamente e temporalmente distribuite è piuttosto lunga. Parlerei semmai dell'intero genere umano.


Concordo, il "taluni" lo intendo come ciclo storico di "avvicendamento" di vari popoli che si sono abbandonati al sonno della ragione.


----------



## Nobody (10 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo, il "taluni" lo intendo come ciclo storico di "avvicendamento" di vari popoli che si sono abbandonati al sonno della ragione.


ah ok 

Che poi questa ragione ho paura sia un po' sopravvalutata... alla fin fine i grandi massacri di gruppo si sono fatti con la ragione ben sveglia.
Alla fine forse è meglio che dorma :singleeye:


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok
> 
> Che poi questa ragione ho paura sia un po' sopravvalutata... alla fin fine i grandi massacri di gruppo si sono fatti con la ragione ben sveglia.
> Alla fine forse è meglio che dorma :singleeye:


Però dormendo genera mostri....


----------



## Falcor (10 Novembre 2015)

Non ero intervenuto prima perché non avevo nulla di meglio o di nuovo da dire rispetto agli interessanti contributi degli altri ma ora ha preso una piega che rientra in tematiche che mi interessano molto quindi provo a dire la mia 



spleen ha detto:


> Mettiamola così:
> Una persona vive in una società di m.... dove odio, violenza e sopraffazione sono all' ordine del giorno.
> 
> Un' altra persona vive in una società ideale, dove lo sfondo sono i valori di solidarietà e comprensione, anche in famiglia vigono rispetto e mutualità.
> ...


Analisi impeccabile e condivisibile a tutto tondo. L'uomo porta dentro da migliaia di anni le regole base del comportamento. Fondamentalmente siam rimasti i predatori che andavano a caccia per garantire la sopravvivenza del proprio branco (prima) e tribù (poi). Quindi a prescindere dal tipo di educazione e ambiente in cui cresciamo abbiamo dentro di noi tutti gli ingredienti per reagire a determinate situazioni nei modi più disparati.



Nobody ha detto:


> Educazione e ambiente in questo c'entrano poco o niente... la qualità di una persona e la sua consapevolezza non derivano da essi.


Pienamente daccordo. Come dicevo poco su ambiente e cultura rappresentano il 50% del mix. Il restante 50% resta genetico (e quindi strettamente personale) secondo me.



Ecate ha detto:


> Non è detto
> probabilmente per quanto riguarda la cultura sì, ma magari per altri aspetti no


Mi viene in tal proposito un esempio che studiai per l'esame di genetica che forse centra e forse no (anzi conoscendo gli esempi del cavolo che faccio sempre sicuramente no ). Due gemelli son cresciuti in due ambienti completamente diversi con abitudini diverse per quanto riguarda alimentazione e stile di vita. Alla stessa età entrambi si sono ammalati di cancro. Grazie al cavolo direte, se nel nostro dna c'è scritto che prima o poi ci ammaleremo c'è poco da fare e poco conta lo stile di vita adottato. Questi gemelli erano stati separati alla nascita e confrontandosi dopo aver scoperto la malattia scoprirono di avere risposte simili a determinate stimolazioni. Eppure erano cresciuti in ambienti e in condizioni educative differenti. E cosa è meglio di due gemelli omozigoti per avvalorare la tesi che se una persona ha una determinata indole non è l'ambiente in cui cresce ad alterarne il comportamento.

ps: in questo caso la malattia non è l'aspetto importante, lo è stata solo perché se non si fossero ammalati non si sarebbero mai reincontrati non facendo risaltare le somiglianze comportamentali.



Ecate ha detto:


> statisticamente è molto probabile
> molto spesso è così
> però mi è capitato di conoscere anche persone molto vicino a me che hanno usato l'enunciazione di principi morali per consolidare la propria carriera
> e, per motivi professionali, mendicanti  con animo delicato, accasciati per sensi di colpa o altre disgrazie personali


Concordo. Conosco persone che hanno successo professionale millantando alti ideali e investimento nel patrimonio umano della propria azienda salvo poi trattarli come servi della gleba e farli lavorare in condizioni ai limiti dell'osceno.

E mi verrebbe voglia ogni volta che li sento predicare bene andar li e sconfessarli davanti a tutti.



Nobody ha detto:


> è esattamente ciò che penso io... le variabili esterne (ambiente, educazione, tutto ciò che ti circonda e in cui cresci) contano, ma contano solo fino ad un certo punto.
> E' evidente che se prendi un essere umano e lo scaraventi in una guerra infernale, tutti i suoi comportamenti subiranno un reset e una riprogrammazione... ammesso che abbia il tempo necessario per farlo. Eppure anche in situazioni così al limite c'è chi ha saputo trattenere dentro di sè una qualche umanità. Il che fa ben sperare


Daccordo al 100%. Il mio prof di antropologia diceva sempre che l'uomo lo si può fondamentalmente ridurre a due aspetti: cultura e biologia. Biologia è l'uomo spogliato di ogni orpello mostrandolo nudo e crudo per ciò che è. cultura è tutto il costrutto che l'uomo adopera nella sua vita. Ovviamente le prime manifestazioni "culturali" dei primi uomini son stati abbigliamento e strumenti da caccia. Ora costruiamo navette spaziali e microchip ma se denudati da tutto, restiamo fondamentalmente "macchine" che a livello biologico hanno una _programmazione_ da cui è difficile sfuggire. Non so se riesco a trasmettere per bene questo concetto  



brenin ha detto:


> A mio avviso il caso del cardinale è "estraneo" al discorso barbarie/violenza fine a se stessa..... qui entra in discussione la smodata ambizione,il tradimento ai valori da sempre dichiarati,difesi,sostenuti,l'ipocrisia ( a proposito dei vizi capitali,vi ricordate il film "Seven" ? ) ..... penso però che educazione ed ambiente possano contare molto in situazioni personali poi degenerate in comportamenti abominevoli..... ed allora c'è da chiedersi perchè,in taluni popoli,prende talvolta il sopravvento " il sonno della ragione " .


Ancora sono costretto a esser daccordo  

Il sonno della ragione secondo me rientra in quella legge biologica fondamentale che è la conservazione di se stessi. L'uomo è un animale e a livello zoologico ogni animale ha tre esigenze di base da cui non si scappa.

Nutrirsi, non nutrire e riprodursi.

L'uomo ha occupato nel corso dell'evoluzione una posizione nella scala gerarchica che gli ha permesso di modificare il modo di rispondere a queste tre esigenze fondamentali ma la conservazione di se stesso resta la fondamentale. In alcune popolazioni la paura che reagire a determinate tirannie o vessazioni porti all'annientamento di se e della propria famiglia fa si che si subisca a capo chino qualsiasi cosa. Poi per fortuna ci sono i _minus e i plus varianti _che sono da sempre i gradini evolutivi e portano cambiamenti. Ma qua entriamo in ambiti che non c'entrano con la discussione 

Mamma mia che papiello che ho scritto, sorry


----------



## Nobody (10 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non ero intervenuto prima perché non avevo nulla di meglio o di nuovo da dire rispetto agli interessanti contributi degli altri ma ora ha preso una piega che rientra in tematiche che mi interessano molto quindi provo a dire la mia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Altro che sorry... tutto molto interessante :up:


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok
> 
> Che poi questa ragione ho paura sia un po' sopravvalutata... alla fin fine i grandi massacri di gruppo si sono fatti con la ragione ben sveglia.
> Alla fine forse è meglio che dorma :singleeye:


Hanno nutrito il cuore di fantasie, e con quel cibo il cuore si è fatto brutale.
( W.B. Yeats )


----------



## Nobody (10 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Hanno nutrito il cuore di fantasie, e con quel cibo il cuore si è fatto brutale.
> ( *W.B. Yeats *)


la "follia" fatta poesia!


----------



## brenin (10 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la "follia" fatta poesia!


Verissimo, e se pensiamo a quando è stata scritta....


----------



## Ecate (10 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non farei mai un discorso di popoli o etnie, anche perchè vale sempre il chi è senza peccato. La lista delle barbarie geograficamente e temporalmente distribuite è piuttosto lunga. Parlerei semmai dell'intero genere umano.


Le barbarie collettive sono geograficamente e temporalmente circoscritte. Niente mi disgusta come mi disgustano i linciaggi, che per me rappresentano la peggiore abiezione raggiungibile dall'essere umano. In certe zone sono relativamente frequentii, in altre praticamente inesistenti.


----------



## Ecate (10 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è esattamente ciò che penso io... le variabili esterne (ambiente, educazione, tutto ciò che ti circonda e in cui cresci) contano, ma contano solo fino ad un certo punto.
> E' evidente che se prendi un essere umano e lo scaraventi in una guerra infernale, tutti i suoi comportamenti subiranno un reset e una riprogrammazione... ammesso che abbia il tempo necessario per farlo. Eppure anche in situazioni così al limite c'è chi ha saputo trattenere dentro di sè una qualche umanità. Il che fa ben sperare


Molte persone sono state scaraventate nell'inferno fin da bambini e hanno mantenuto grandiosa la loro umanità 
Al tempo stesso, oggi, esseri umani che hanno tutte le comodità che la vita oggi offre, in un discorso per passare il tempo attendendo l'uscita dei figli dall'asilo, parlavano di linciaggio come rimedio fai da te per i topi d'appartamento.
Ne deduco che il vissuto reale sia qualcosa di assolutamente relativo 
Mi soffermo di più sull'educazione, nel senso etimologico del termine
Senza tralasciare quanto lo stesso patrimonio genetico possa influire su questa
Senza tralasciare anche che una educazione responsabilizzante, stimolando la riflessione sul libero arbitrio, possa educare all'umanità insita in ogni individuo


----------



## Nobody (11 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> *Molte persone sono state scaraventate nell'inferno fin da bambini e hanno mantenuto grandiosa la loro umanità
> Al tempo stesso, oggi, esseri umani che hanno tutte le comodità che la vita oggi offre, in un discorso per passare il tempo attendendo l'uscita dei figli dall'asilo, parlavano di linciaggio come rimedio fai da te per i topi d'appartamento.*
> Ne deduco che il vissuto reale sia qualcosa di assolutamente relativo
> Mi soffermo di più sull'educazione, nel senso etimologico del termine
> ...


Sono pienamente d'accordo. E anche se il libero arbitrio non dovesse esistere, bisogna sempre far finta che ci sia


----------



## spleen (11 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo. *E anche se il libero arbitrio non dovesse esistere*, bisogna sempre far finta che ci sia


Qui si va sul pesante eh... (cit Marty MC Fly)


----------



## brenin (11 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Molte persone sono state scaraventate nell'inferno fin da bambini e hanno mantenuto grandiosa la loro umanità
> Al tempo stesso, oggi, esseri umani che hanno tutte le comodità che la vita oggi offre, in un discorso per passare il tempo attendendo l'uscita dei figli dall'asilo, parlavano di linciaggio come rimedio fai da te per i topi d'appartamento.
> Ne deduco che il vissuto reale sia qualcosa di assolutamente relativo
> Mi soffermo di più sull'educazione, nel senso etimologico del termine
> ...


Bambini scaravantati nell'inferno.... i delitti ed i crimini più infami, spregevoli ed abietti sono proprio quelli perpetrati nei confronti dei bambini. E quando si assiste ad atrocità tali che una mente umana "normale" nemmeno potrebbe immaginare, ci si rende conto che una devastazione morale sta lentamente ed inesorabilmente penetrando nell'animo umano. E penso alle persone che, ogni giorno,lottano contro questo "male" , che assistono bambini con la morte o il terrore negli occhi, persone che - dopo una giornata di lavoro cercano la "pace"  in un sorriso dei loro figlioletti ben sapendo che l'indomani li attenderà un'altra barbarie a testimonianza che la "distruzione" dell'animo umano non è poi così lontana.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Le barbarie collettive sono geograficamente e temporalmente circoscritte. Niente mi disgusta come mi disgustano i linciaggi, che per me rappresentano la peggiore abiezione raggiungibile dall'essere umano. In certe zone sono relativamente frequentii, in altre praticamente inesistenti.


Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (11 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Qui si va sul pesante eh... (cit Marty MC Fly)


eh si


----------



## Falcor (11 Novembre 2015)

Grande Giove (cit)


----------



## Fantastica (11 Novembre 2015)

Il concetto di "libero arbitrio" è figlio della cultura stoica e poi cristiana. Dubito che sia traducibile in arabo e sono certa che non è un concetto presente nel Corano.
Come diceva Falcor, biologia e cultura, 50 e 50. Non è insito nell'anima di NESSUN uomo biologicamente inteso il "libero arbitrio", così come non sono innati il senso di pietà, la compassione, l'empatia. Innato è -e nemmeno sempre- l'istinto di sopravvivenza, che spesso si esprime nella storia come istinto di sopraffazione del forte sul debole. Se noi siamo quello che siamo è perché la storia nostra, di noi occidentali, è stata gravida di sangue e insieme di capacità di AUTOCRITICA. Questa ci viene dalla filosofia greca. Nessun altra cultura nel mondo ha maturato questa capacità. 
Da qui deriva il mio ribadire che non è affatto certo che a parità di istinto biologico (Falcor docet) nelle condizioni di un gruppo di uomini afghani con la stessa identica cultura di quegli uomini e di quelle comunità voi non avreste scagliato pietre contro quella donna. 
Credere di essere alieni da altri uomini sulla Terra è uno degli ingressi che portano direttamente al razzismo. Il senso di superiorità dell'uomo occidentale, del resto, ha una storia millenaria, di cui perlatro faccio parte anche io. Non mi sottraggo al pensare che mi sento migliore, perché appunto so provare compassione, empatia, perché esercito il libero arbitrio e non scaglierei delle pietre su un inerme. Ma è perché sono capace di PENSARE questo e di DUBITARE che potrei invece essere come quell'uomo che le scaglia che sono diversa da quell'uomo, e non migliore né peggiore. E la biologia non c'entra un cazzo.


----------



## Falcor (11 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma è perché sono capace di PENSARE questo e di DUBITARE che potrei invece essere come quell'uomo che le scaglia che sono diversa da quell'uomo, e non migliore né peggiore. E la biologia non c'entra un cazzo.


Ma nel momento in cui riesci a capire che a differenze di quell'uomo tu la pietra non la scagli, non stai automaticamente pensando di essere migliore di lui?

Non che sia un pensiero sbagliato, scegliere di non lanciare fa una persona migliore senza se e senza ma.


----------



## spleen (11 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il concetto di "libero arbitrio" è figlio della cultura stoica e poi cristiana. Dubito che sia traducibile in arabo e sono certa che non è un concetto presente nel Corano.
> Come diceva Falcor, biologia e cultura, 50 e 50. Non è insito nell'anima di NESSUN uomo biologicamente inteso il "libero arbitrio", così come non sono innati il senso di pietà, la compassione, l'empatia. Innato è -e nemmeno sempre- l'istinto di sopravvivenza, che spesso si esprime nella storia come istinto di sopraffazione del forte sul debole. Se noi siamo quello che siamo è perché la storia nostra, di noi occidentali, è stata gravida di sangue e insieme di capacità di AUTOCRITICA. Questa ci viene dalla filosofia greca. Nessun altra cultura nel mondo ha maturato questa capacità.
> Da qui deriva il mio ribadire che non è affatto certo che a parità di istinto biologico (Falcor docet) nelle condizioni di un gruppo di uomini afghani con la stessa identica cultura di quegli uomini e di quelle comunità voi non avreste scagliato pietre contro quella donna.
> Credere di essere alieni da altri uomini sulla Terra è uno degli ingressi che portano direttamente al razzismo. Il senso di superiorità dell'uomo occidentale, del resto, ha una storia millenaria, di cui perlatro faccio parte anche io. Non mi sottraggo al pensare che mi sento migliore, perché appunto so provare compassione, empatia, perché esercito il libero arbitrio e non scaglierei delle pietre su un inerme. Ma è perché sono capace di PENSARE questo e di DUBITARE che potrei invece essere come quell'uomo che le scaglia che sono diversa da quell'uomo, e non migliore né peggiore. E la biologia non c'entra un cazzo.


Sono in disaccordo, non fosse altro perchè sul comportamento umano è assolutamente necessario lasciar parlare anche la biologia ed ascoltare con attenzione quello che dice la scienza, senza ricavarne significati etici.
Faccio un esempio: Tutte le specie di mammiferi in tenerissima età hanno alcune caratteristiche somatiche infantili che  smorzano l'agressività degli adulti della specie e persino in iterazione intra specie, questo perchè? Perchè molte specie che hanno successo, inclusa la nostra fondano la sopravvivenza sui rapporti di società. E' insito provare identificazione per noi umani perchè lo dice la biologia. Sono proprio le culture che talvolta deformano questa tendenza, sembrerebbe. Affermare che questo appartiene solo a noi occidentali è vero razzismo culturale, inoltre faccio notare che più che dalla filosofia greca, che si occupava di definire il mondo che ci circonda, ci verrebbe semmai dalla tradizione giudaica, che tutt'altro è che occidentale.
Hai letto vero -Armi acciaio e malattie di Diamond - Che io definisco il libro più antirazzista che sia stato scritto ed è una pubblicazione scientifica.

Francamente, quando affermi che noi al posto degli afgani avremmo tirato le pietre, secondo me fai una operazione errata, non puoi affermarlo, e nemmeno escluderlo, è un discorso semplicemente inutile. E' come dire se la nonna avesse le ruote sarebbe una carriola.  Io non mi sento meglio degli altri, anzi forse spesso mi sento peggiore, dico solo che quello che mi appartiene come sentimenti, come persona, appariene in modo più o meno sopito a tutti, e non trovo discorso sinceramente meno razzista di questo.

Sul libero arbitrio: I casi possono essere solo due: O esiste e noi siamo perciò responsabili delle nostre azioni, o non esiste perchè noi siamo in definitiva sono delle macchine complessissime, che rispondono a stimoli e input.
Non ci sono terze vie e pensare una cosa o l'altra e un "atto di fede" poichè nessuno - N e s s u n o - possiede delle risposte in proposito. Ognuno fa' come crede, ognuno faccia come crede. Io per me ho già scelto.

PS Mi viene difficile pensare che non esista perchè vedo nella realtà i frutti che porta l' impegno motivato dalle idee e dalla buona volontà, solo questo in fondo basterebbe.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma nel momento in cui riesci a capire che a differenze di quell'uomo tu la pietra non la scagli, non stai automaticamente pensando di essere migliore di lui?
> 
> Non che sia un pensiero sbagliato, scegliere di non lanciare fa una persona migliore senza se e senza ma.


Ho scritto infatti "non mi sottraggo". Eh.


----------



## Ecate (11 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma nel momento in cui riesci a capire che a differenze di quell'uomo tu la pietra non la scagli, non stai automaticamente pensando di essere migliore di lui?
> 
> Non che sia un pensiero sbagliato, scegliere di non lanciare fa una persona migliore senza se e senza ma.


In occidente nessuno sano di mente tirerebbe una pietra a quella donna. Qualcuno lo farebbe per vigliaccheria se si trovasse in Afganistan in quel momento. Qualche occidentale tirerebbe (ha tirato) pietre ai Rom. La donna, correva voce che fosse adultera (forse era dimostrato). I Rom corre voce che rubino e che nascondano i "compagni che sbagliano". Ora la diversa percezione della gravità del misfatto (adulterio, furto, rapimento di bimbi, infibulazione...) è culturale. La reazione del singolo alla violenza di gruppo è individuale (coscienza, genetica, ipotalamo, educazione, amigdala, fede, coscienza...)


----------



## Tradito? (11 Novembre 2015)

Ed anche l'empatia e' innata, per questo esistono i neuroni specchio, poi pensare che la cultura occidentale, intrisa di individualismo all'ennesima potenza, generi piu' empatia delle altre e' un errore di forma e di sostanza


----------



## Ecate (11 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il concetto di "libero arbitrio" è figlio della cultura stoica e poi cristiana. Dubito che sia traducibile in arabo e sono certa che non è un concetto presente nel Corano.
> Come diceva Falcor, biologia e cultura, 50 e 50. Non è insito nell'anima di NESSUN uomo biologicamente inteso il "libero arbitrio", così come non sono innati il senso di pietà, la compassione, l'empatia. Innato è -e nemmeno sempre- l'istinto di sopravvivenza, che spesso si esprime nella storia come istinto di sopraffazione del forte sul debole. Se noi siamo quello che siamo è perché la storia nostra, di noi occidentali, è stata gravida di sangue e insieme di capacità di AUTOCRITICA. Questa ci viene dalla filosofia greca. Nessun altra cultura nel mondo ha maturato questa capacità.
> Da qui deriva il mio ribadire che non è affatto certo che a parità di istinto biologico (Falcor docet) nelle condizioni di un gruppo di uomini afghani con la stessa identica cultura di quegli uomini e di quelle comunità voi non avreste scagliato pietre contro quella donna.
> Credere di essere alieni da altri uomini sulla Terra è uno degli ingressi che portano direttamente al razzismo. Il senso di superiorità dell'uomo occidentale, del resto, ha una storia millenaria, di cui perlatro faccio parte anche io. Non mi sottraggo al pensare che mi sento migliore, perché appunto so provare compassione, empatia, perché esercito il libero arbitrio e non scaglierei delle pietre su un inerme. Ma è perché sono capace di PENSARE questo e di DUBITARE che potrei invece essere come quell'uomo che le scaglia che sono diversa da quell'uomo, e non migliore né peggiore. E la biologia non c'entra un cazzo.


aspetta 
il libero arbitrio mi sembra che sia un argomento molto dibattuto in filosofia da un certo punto in poi, perché in apparente contrasto con l'onnipotenza di Dio e ancor più con la predestinazione delle anime. Ad un certo punto (con la tomistica? Con la riforma protestante? In epoca conciliare? Mi ricordo a tentoni XD ) , più che aver preso corpo, ha iniziato ad essere molto discusso, perché con lo sviluppo di filosofia e teologia il concetto di scelta,  che nella cultura classica era dato per scontato (non con Omero e company ovviamente) inizia a diventare problematico.


----------



## Nobody (11 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il concetto di "libero arbitrio" è figlio della cultura stoica e poi cristiana. Dubito che sia traducibile in arabo e sono certa che non è un concetto presente nel Corano.
> Come diceva Falcor, biologia e cultura, 50 e 50. *Non è insito nell'anima di NESSUN uomo biologicamente inteso il "libero arbitrio", così come non sono innati il senso di pietà, la compassione, l'empatia. Innato è -e nemmeno sempre- l'istinto di sopravvivenza, che spesso si esprime nella storia come istinto di sopraffazione del forte sul debole*. Se noi siamo quello che siamo è perché la storia nostra, di noi occidentali, è stata gravida di sangue e insieme di capacità di AUTOCRITICA. Questa ci viene dalla filosofia greca. Nessun altra cultura nel mondo ha maturato questa capacità.
> Da qui deriva il mio ribadire che non è affatto certo che a parità di istinto biologico (Falcor docet) nelle condizioni di un gruppo di uomini afghani con la stessa identica cultura di quegli uomini e di quelle comunità voi non avreste scagliato pietre contro quella donna.
> Credere di essere alieni da altri uomini sulla Terra è uno degli ingressi che portano direttamente al razzismo. Il senso di superiorità dell'uomo occidentale, del resto, ha una storia millenaria, di cui perlatro faccio parte anche io. Non mi sottraggo al pensare che mi sento migliore, perché appunto so provare compassione, empatia, perché esercito il libero arbitrio e non scaglierei delle pietre su un inerme. Ma è perché sono capace di PENSARE questo e di DUBITARE che potrei invece essere come quell'uomo che le scaglia che sono diversa da quell'uomo, e non migliore né peggiore. E la biologia non c'entra un cazzo.


Francamente affermare con tale decisione cosa sia innato e cosa no, quando nessuno è ancora in grado di rispondere con fatti inoppugnabili a tali domande, non ha alcun senso.
Finchè la veicoli come una tua opinione, ok... ma darle una patente di oggettività è davvero curioso.
Non ha poi alcun senso continuare nella forzatura dello scambio di identità tra noi ed un afgano lanciatore di pietre... e non si tratta di sentirsi alieni agli altri esseri umani, quanto piuttosto di una presa d'atto che ogni identità di un essere è totalmente unica, non sovrapponibile, non sostituibile.
Mi ripeto, questo meccanicismo che ti fa vedere gli altri come equazioni con variabili sostituibili, diventa un labirinto in cui puoi solo perderti.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Francamente affermare con tale decisione cosa sia innato e cosa no, quando nessuno è ancora in grado di rispondere con fatti inoppugnabili a tali domande, non ha alcun senso.
> Finchè la veicoli come una tua opinione, ok... ma darle una patente di oggettività è davvero curioso.
> Non ha poi alcun senso continuare nella forzatura dello scambio di identità tra noi ed un afgano lanciatore di pietre... e non si tratta di sentirsi alieni agli altri esseri umani, quanto piuttosto di una presa d'atto che ogni identità di un essere è totalmente unica, non sovrapponibile, non sostituibile.
> Mi ripeto, questo meccanicismo che ti fa vedere gli altri come equazioni con variabili sostituibili, diventa un labirinto in cui puoi solo perderti.


Il punto dolente, a mio parere, non è la disquisizione sui massimi sistemi, come fai giustamente notare. Il punto dolente (che a me duole) è la sicumera nell'affermare la propria estraneità sostanziale rispetto a un altro uomo. Ma vedo che scrivo a vuoto e la smetto


----------



## Falcor (12 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma è perché sono capace di PENSARE questo e di DUBITARE che potrei invece essere come quell'uomo che le scaglia che sono diversa da quell'uomo, *e non migliore né peggiore*. E la biologia non c'entra un cazzo.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho scritto infatti "non mi sottraggo". Eh.


Quel tuo dire nè migliore nè peggiore mi ha tratto in inganno, o almeno se così non fosse sarebbe una contraddizione in termini 



Tradito? ha detto:


> Ed *anche l'empatia e' innata*, per questo esistono i neuroni specchio, poi pensare che la cultura occidentale, intrisa di individualismo all'ennesima potenza, generi piu' empatia delle altre e' un errore di forma e di sostanza


Che l'empatia sia innata o quantomeno acquisita molto presto in molte specie animali è palese. Le relazioni interspecifiche sono numerose e ben documentate in letteratura scientifica  

L'empatia comunque, almeno nel mondo animale in sensu strictu, è più immediata in ciò che più si riconosce simile. Per questo la cultura occidentale può esser vista, erroneamente, come catalizzatrice di empatia da parte di chi, occidentale, si cimenta in una osservazione delle varie culture sparse per il globo.



Nobody ha detto:


> *Francamente affermare con tale decisione cosa sia innato e cosa no, quando nessuno è ancora in grado di rispondere con fatti inoppugnabili a tali domande, non ha alcun senso.*
> Finchè la veicoli come una tua opinione, ok... ma darle una patente di oggettività è davvero curioso.
> Non ha poi alcun senso continuare nella forzatura dello scambio di identità tra noi ed un afgano lanciatore di pietre... e non si tratta di sentirsi alieni agli altri esseri umani, quanto piuttosto di una presa d'atto che ogni identità di un essere è totalmente unica, non sovrapponibile, non sostituibile.
> Mi ripeto, questo meccanicismo che ti fa vedere gli altri come equazioni con variabili sostituibili, diventa un labirinto in cui puoi solo perderti.


Allora dimmelo che lo fai apposta a levarmi le parole di bocca 

Lo studio dell'etologia e dei meccanismi innati nonostante i gran passi da gigante fatti è ancora lontana dal raggiungere molte risposte. Ma questo perché fondamentalmente molte di queste risposte son legate ad aspetti del nostro dna che non troveranno mai risposte. Poi ci sarebbe da fare tutta una considerazione che qui però non è il caso di fare. L'uomo è ancora soggetto alle leggi della natura? L'evoluzione "fisica" dell'uomo si è fermata a favore di quella "socio-culturale"? 

Per migliaia di anni l'evoluzione dell'uomo è stata sinonimo di progresso fisico, e man mano che questo migliorava e con esso la capacità intellettiva, aumentava il livello "culturale". Poi si è arrivati all'epoca moderna e il progresso ha, di fatto, posto fine alla nostra evoluzione fisica. Ma l'evoluzione culturale continua e si diversifica su scala globale con una ramificazione che fa spavento. E assistiamo a lapidazioni e linciaggi chiedendoci come sia possibile che avvengano certe barbarie, trincerati dentro le nostre villette a schiera dai pratini perfetti e le siepi ben curate. Ma la mia domanda è, visto che è in atto il gioco dello scambio delle parti, siam sicuri che prendendo un afgano e ponendolo nella nostra villetta a schiera questo si adatterebbe ai dettami della cultura occidentale? Io penso di no, e allo stesso modo trovo riduttivo immaginare di metterci noi nei panni dell'afgano mentre impugna quella pietra maledetta.



Ecate ha detto:


> In occidente nessuno sano di mente tirerebbe una pietra a quella donna. *Qualcuno lo farebbe per vigliaccheria* se si trovasse in Afganistan in quel momento. Qualche occidentale tirerebbe (ha tirato) pietre ai Rom. La donna, correva voce che fosse adultera (forse era dimostrato). I Rom corre voce che rubino e che nascondano i "compagni che sbagliano". Ora la diversa percezione della gravità del misfatto (adulterio, furto, rapimento di bimbi, infibulazione...) è culturale. *La reazione del singolo alla violenza di gruppo è individuale* (coscienza, genetica, ipotalamo, educazione, amigdala, fede, coscienza...)


Le parti in neretto potrebbero porre fine a questa annosa diatriba. Hai trovato con due piccole frasi la risposta più efficace a ciò che ci chiediamo da post e post, almeno secondo me. Chapeau


----------



## Falcor (12 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il punto dolente, a mio parere, non è la disquisizione sui massimi sistemi, come fai giustamente notare. Il punto dolente (che a me duole) è la sicumera nell'affermare la propria estraneità sostanziale rispetto a un altro uomo. Ma vedo che scrivo a vuoto e la smetto


A cosa ti riferisci nello specifico con affermare estraneità a un altro uomo?

ps: non smettere please, il confronto è costruttivo e piacevole


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il punto dolente, a mio parere, non è la disquisizione sui massimi sistemi, come fai giustamente notare. *Il punto dolente (che a me duole) è la sicumera nell'affermare la propria estraneità sostanziale rispetto a un altro uomo. *Ma vedo che scrivo a vuoto e la smetto


Non ho affatto detto questo... ho solo affermato la non sostituibilità, l'ho scritto abbastanza chiaramente


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Allora dimmelo che lo fai apposta a levarmi le parole di bocca
> 
> Lo studio dell'etologia e dei meccanismi innati nonostante i gran passi da gigante fatti è ancora lontana dal raggiungere molte risposte. Ma questo perché fondamentalmente molte di queste risposte son legate ad aspetti del nostro dna che non troveranno mai risposte. Poi ci sarebbe da fare tutta una considerazione che qui però non è il caso di fare. L'uomo è ancora soggetto alle leggi della natura? L'evoluzione "fisica" dell'uomo si è fermata a favore di quella "socio-culturale"?
> 
> ...


Esatto! Infatti quello che negavo a Fantastica è proprio il non senso della "sostituibilità  Io te lei l'afgano siamo enti complessi generati da una stratificazione dna+ambiente+esperienze+(x). In quest'ottica niente a meno senso che dire: se tu fossi stato lì avresti tirato quella pietra. Perchè se io fossi stato lì, non sarei più io, ma un altro uomo. 
Tutti noi siamo il prodotto di infinite variabili ed incognite. Assolutamente unici, assolutamente irripetibili e mai sostituibili. Discussione interessante, grazie Falcor :up: E mi dispiace che lei non voglia più partecipare.


----------



## spleen (12 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono in disaccordo, non fosse altro perchè sul comportamento umano è assolutamente necessario lasciar parlare anche la biologia ed ascoltare con attenzione quello che dice la scienza, senza ricavarne significati etici.
> Faccio un esempio: Tutte le specie di mammiferi in tenerissima età hanno alcune caratteristiche somatiche infantili che  smorzano l'agressività degli adulti della specie e persino in iterazione intra specie, questo perchè? Perchè molte specie che hanno successo, inclusa la nostra fondano la sopravvivenza sui rapporti di società. E' insito provare identificazione per noi umani perchè lo dice la biologia. Sono proprio le culture che talvolta deformano questa tendenza, sembrerebbe. Affermare che questo appartiene solo a noi occidentali è vero razzismo culturale, inoltre faccio notare che più che dalla filosofia greca, che si occupava di definire il mondo che ci circonda, ci verrebbe semmai dalla tradizione giudaica, che tutt'altro è che occidentale.
> Hai letto vero -Armi acciaio e malattie di Diamond - Che io definisco il libro più antirazzista che sia stato scritto ed è una pubblicazione scientifica.
> 
> ...





Nobody ha detto:


> Esatto! Infatti quello che negavo a Fantastica è proprio il non senso della "sostituibilità  Io te lei l'afgano siamo enti complessi generati da una stratificazione dna+ambiente+esperienze+(x). In quest'ottica niente a meno senso che dire: se tu fossi stato lì avresti tirato quella pietra. Perchè se io fossi stato lì, non sarei più io, ma un altro uomo.
> Tutti noi siamo il prodotto di infinite variabili ed incognite. Assolutamente unici, assolutamente irripetibili e mai sostituibili. Discussione interessante, grazie Falcor :up: E mi dispiace che lei non voglia più partecipare.


Lo ho scritto pure io, e siamo in tre, (per quanto odio citarmi, al neretto). 
Del resto mi si dice che l'immedesimazione non è innata però poi non capisco perchè dovrei immedesimarmi in un afghano che tira le pietre. 
Faccio notare che pure i civilissimi USA utilizzano la pena di morte e non sono certo un paese ed una cultura aliena all' occidente.
Stiamo tutti amabilmente discutendo, nessuno si senta incompreso, Fantastica, non sminuisco il tuo contributo.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Non penso che Fantastica volesse offendere. Penso che si riferisse piuttosto al imprevedibilità del essere umano perché da sempre l'equazione geni + ambiente ha un risultato imprevvedibile e per niente scontato... La psiche e i comportamenti sono tuttora i maggiori enigmi della scienza.


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Non penso che Fantastica volesse offendere. *Penso che si riferisse piuttosto al imprevedibilità del essere umano perché da sempre l'equazione geni + ambiente ha un risultato imprevvedibile e per niente scontato... La psiche e i comportamenti sono tuttora i maggiori enigmi della scienza.


Infatti non ha offeso, e non mi sembra di aver scritto qualcosa che possa averglielo fatto pensare.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti non ha offeso, e non mi sembra di aver scritto qualcosa che possa averglielo fatto pensare.


Parlavo in generale.


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Parlavo in generale.


Non voleva offendere, e non ha offeso... nemmeno in generale. Si parlava di esseri umani, non solo di uomini. Sulla crudeltà non c'è nessuna differenza di genere. Le donne al potere si comportano esattamente come noi.


----------



## brenin (12 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il concetto di "libero arbitrio" è figlio della cultura stoica e poi cristiana. Dubito che sia traducibile in arabo e sono certa che non è un concetto presente nel Corano.
> Come diceva Falcor, biologia e cultura, 50 e 50. Non è insito nell'anima di NESSUN uomo biologicamente inteso il "libero arbitrio", così come non sono innati il senso di pietà, la compassione, l'empatia. Innato è -e nemmeno sempre- l'istinto di sopravvivenza, che spesso si esprime nella storia come istinto di sopraffazione del forte sul debole. Se noi siamo quello che siamo è perché la storia nostra, di noi occidentali, è stata gravida di sangue e insieme di capacità di AUTOCRITICA. Questa ci viene dalla filosofia greca. Nessun altra cultura nel mondo ha maturato questa capacità.
> Da qui deriva il mio ribadire che non è affatto certo che a parità di istinto biologico (Falcor docet) nelle condizioni di un gruppo di uomini afghani con la stessa identica cultura di quegli uomini e di quelle comunità voi non avreste scagliato pietre contro quella donna.
> Credere di essere alieni da altri uomini sulla Terra è uno degli ingressi che portano direttamente al razzismo. Il senso di superiorità dell'uomo occidentale, del resto, ha una storia millenaria, di cui perlatro faccio parte anche io. Non mi sottraggo al pensare che mi sento migliore, perché appunto so provare compassione, empatia, perché esercito il libero arbitrio e non scaglierei delle pietre su un inerme. Ma è perché sono capace di PENSARE questo e di DUBITARE che potrei invece essere come quell'uomo che le scaglia che sono diversa da quell'uomo, e non migliore né peggiore. E la biologia non c'entra un cazzo.


Quoto in particolare l'ultimo periodo. Più che la biologia,tirerei in ballo - inizialmente - il fondamentalismo religioso
( sia esso cattolico,giudaico od islamico ) che - sostanzialmente - secondo me è alla base di questa e di moltissime altre  tragedie.Penso che il fondamentalismo sia l'affermazione dell'autorità _ religiosa _come olistica e assoluta, che non ammette critiche e limitazioni, in esso si dichiara che specifici dettami religiosi ed etici ,derivati dalle Scritture,debbano essere riconosciuti pubblicamente e fatti rispettare legalmente. E qui mi collego a quanto scrive Fantastica,il principale punto controverso tra un fondamentalista ed umanista ( cogito ergo sum ) è l'autoritarismo che assume la religione anche nella politica e nella vita sociale,emanando leggi che diano al proprio credo la forza di una legge secolare, con la quale "convincere" tutti a vivere secondo i loro precetti morali. Perchè molti musulmani passano al fondamentalismo..... penso che forse ci possa essere una vulnerabilità psicologica associata al bisogno di appartenenza insito in ogni essere umano. Freud scriveva che ciò che si odia negli altri, spesso è qualcosa che non si vuole vedere dentro di sè. Il conflitto che ne  nasce alimenta le dinamiche di distruzione; la rabbia,l'odio ( in questo caso religioso ) sono dei fuochi che si autoalimentano fino alla distruzione avvenuta dell'ipotetico "avversario". Ma in questo modo ci saranno sempre nuovi  "avversari" , perchè i veri avversari siamo noi stessi ( totalitarismi europei di qualche decennio fa, integralismo islamico ora ).


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non voleva offendere, e non ha offeso... nemmeno in generale. Si parlava di esseri umani, non solo di uomini. Sulla crudeltà non c'è nessuna differenza di genere. Le donne al potere si comportano esattamente come noi.


Ma non mi risulta di aver scritto che esistono differenze intanto... Ho scritto che non mi pareva che Fantastica volesse offendere e non ho quotato nessuno e a questo si riferiva il "parlavo in generale"... Poi ho parlato di imprevedibilità del essere umano e nella definizione di essere umano rientrano sia i maschi sia le femmine.


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma non mi risulta di aver scritto che esistono differenze intanto... Ho scritto che non mi pareva che Fantastica volesse offendere e non ho quotato nessuno e a questo si riferiva il "parlavo in generale"... Poi ho parlato di imprevedibilità del essere umano e nella definizione di essere umano rientrano sia i maschi sia le femmine.


L'eventuale offesa di qualcuno, era relativa alle presunte differenze. Che appunto, non ci sono.


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Quoto in particolare l'ultimo periodo. Più che la biologia,tirerei in ballo - inizialmente - il fondamentalismo religioso
> ( sia esso cattolico,giudaico od islamico ) che - sostanzialmente - secondo me è alla base di questa e di moltissime altre  tragedie.Penso che il fondamentalismo sia l'affermazione dell'autorità _ religiosa _come olistica e assoluta, che non ammette critiche e limitazioni, in esso si dichiara che specifici dettami religiosi ed etici ,derivati dalle Scritture,debbano essere riconosciuti pubblicamente e fatti rispettare legalmente. E qui mi collego a quanto scrive Fantastica,il principale punto controverso tra un fondamentalista ed umanista ( cogito ergo sum ) è l'autoritarismo che assume la religione anche nella politica e nella vita sociale,emanando leggi che diano al proprio credo la forza di una legge secolare, con la quale "convincere" tutti a vivere secondo i loro precetti morali. Perchè molti musulmani passano al fondamentalismo..... penso che forse ci possa essere una vulnerabilità psicologica associata al bisogno di appartenenza insito in ogni essere umano. Freud scriveva che ciò che si odia negli altri, spesso è qualcosa che non si vuole vedere dentro di sè. Il conflitto che ne  nasce alimenta le dinamiche di distruzione; la rabbia,l'odio ( in questo caso religioso ) sono dei fuochi che si autoalimentano fino alla distruzione avvenuta dell'ipotetico "avversario". Ma in questo modo ci saranno sempre nuovi  "avversari" ,* perchè i veri avversari siamo noi stessi* ( totalitarismi europei di qualche decennio fa, integralismo islamico ora ).


Il vero avversario è sempre dentro ognuno di noi. L'importante è conoscerlo.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> L'eventuale offesa di qualcuno, era relativa alle presunte differenze. Che appunto, non ci sono.


Cioè è stato scritto che gli uomini son potenzialmente più  crudeli e violenti delle donne? Non è  così. Siamo tutti capaci di tutto in senso positivo e negativo perché imprevvedibili. Questa è la mia opinione almeno.


----------



## brenin (12 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il vero avversario è sempre dentro ognuno di noi. L'importante è conoscerlo.


Verissimo. Pensa come ha utilizzato Netflix questa frase :

" “I nostri veri avversari siamo noi stessi nella capacità di convincere il pubblico ....... "


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo. Pensa come ha utilizzato Netflix questa frase :
> 
> " “I nostri veri avversari siamo noi stessi nella capacità di convincere il pubblico ....... "


Ma la vera questione è : siamo convinti al 100% di conoscere ogni nostro aspetto a tale punto da poter controllare ogni nostro possibile comportamento annullando in parte l'imprevvedibilita che ci contradistingue da sempre?


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cioè è stato scritto* che gli uomini son potenzialmente più  crudeli *e violenti delle donne? Non è  così. Siamo tutti capaci di tutto in senso positivo e negativo perché imprevvedibili. Questa è la mia opinione almeno.


Che poi semmai sarebbe il contrario... ma diciamo che sulla crudeltà non c'è differenza.


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma la vera questione è : siamo convinti al 100% di conoscere ogni nostro aspetto a tale punto da poter controllare ogni nostro possibile comportamento annullando in parte l'imprevvedibilita che ci contradistingue da sempre?


Sono convinto al 100% che non eserciterò mai violenza su un inerme e in generale su chi non la merita. In ogni circostanza. Non ogni nostro aspetto, questo aspetto di cui d'altronde si parlava.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Che poi semmai sarebbe il contrario... ma diciamo che sulla crudeltà non c'è differenza.


Ma da nessun punto di vista c'è una differenza veramente...


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma da nessun punto di vista c'è una differenza veramente...


Come no... ci sono tantissime differenze. La sessualità, l'interiorità, ad esempio.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono convinto al 100% che non eserciterò mai violenza su un inerme e in generale su chi non la merita. In ogni circostanza. Non ogni nostro aspetto, questo aspetto di cui d'altronde si parlava.


Ma perchè la metti sul personale?È  cosi per te, è  una tua certezza e va bene ma possiamo dire lo stesso riguardo a miliardi di persone sulla terra? Infatti non ho fatto dei riferimenti personali...


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Come no... ci sono tantissime differenze. La sessualità, l'interiorità, ad esempio.


Mi riferivo al argomento del 3d Nobody. Che quelle differenze esistano lo so anch'io...Non sono un aliena.


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè la metti sul personale?È  cosi per te, è  una tua certezza e va bene ma possiamo dire lo stesso riguardo a miliardi di persone sulla terra? Infatti non ho fatto dei riferimenti personali...


La metto sul personale perchè me l'hai chiesto. Se fai una domanda, rispondo. Degli altri non ti so dire.


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al argomento del 3d Nobody. Che quelle differenze esistano lo so anch'io...


eh ma allora sii più precisa... scrivi nessuna differenza, ed è facile fraintendere.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> La metto sul personale perchè me l'hai chiesto. Se fai una domanda, rispondo. Degli altri non ti so dire.


Ma non te l'ho chiesto..Avevo quotato a brenin con una domanda assolutamente generica.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh ma allora sii più precisa... scrivi nessuna differenza, ed è facile fraintendere.


Pensavo fosse ovvio.


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma non te l'ho chiesto..Avevo quotato a brenin con una domanda assolutamente generica.


Sorry, vero


----------



## brenin (12 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma la vera questione è : siamo convinti al 100% di conoscere ogni nostro aspetto a tale punto da poter controllare ogni nostro possibile comportamento annullando in parte l'imprevvedibilita che ci contradistingue da sempre?


Ciao ! dunque,la domanda è interessante.... domanda alla quale rispondo non in generale ma per quanto riguarda,ovviamente, me stesso. Non sono convinto di conoscere me stesso ( dal punto di vista emotivo/reazionale) al 100%,posso solo dire che nelle situazioni di gravissimo pericolo nelle quali mi sono trovato ho avuto reazioni estremamente razionali ( e non impulsive ) , dal momento che l'aspetto razionale,per quanto mi riguarda,riesce a "controllare" l'emotività. Di certo non sono in grado di affermare che sarà sempre così,dipende dalle situazioni e frangenti nelle quali potrei trovarmi in futuro. Quando parli,giustamente,di imprevedibilità che ci contraddistingue penso si debba "ricollocarla" in antitesi al nostro spirito di conservazione ( nel mondo animale generalmente  l'imprevedibilità comportamentale "soccombe" rispetto  allo spirito di conservazione ). Ed a questo punto sarebbe auspicabile che l'imprevedibilità comportamentale non abbia mai il sopravvento sulla ratio.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Quoto in particolare l'ultimo periodo. Più che la biologia,tirerei in ballo - inizialmente - il fondamentalismo religioso
> ( sia esso cattolico,giudaico od islamico ) che - sostanzialmente - secondo me è alla base di questa e di moltissime altre  tragedie.Penso che il fondamentalismo sia l'affermazione dell'autorità _ religiosa _come olistica e assoluta, che non ammette critiche e limitazioni, in esso si dichiara che specifici dettami religiosi ed etici ,derivati dalle Scritture,debbano essere riconosciuti pubblicamente e fatti rispettare legalmente. E qui mi collego a quanto scrive Fantastica,il principale punto controverso tra un fondamentalista ed umanista ( cogito ergo sum ) è l'autoritarismo che assume la religione anche nella politica e nella vita sociale,emanando leggi che diano al proprio credo la forza di una legge secolare, con la quale "convincere" tutti a vivere secondo i loro precetti morali. Perchè molti musulmani passano al fondamentalismo..... penso che forse ci possa essere una vulnerabilità psicologica associata al bisogno di appartenenza insito in ogni essere umano. Freud scriveva che ciò che si odia negli altri, spesso è qualcosa che non si vuole vedere dentro di sè. Il conflitto che ne  nasce alimenta le dinamiche di distruzione; la rabbia,l'odio ( in questo caso religioso ) sono dei fuochi che si autoalimentano fino alla distruzione avvenuta dell'ipotetico "avversario". Ma in questo modo ci saranno sempre nuovi  "avversari" , perchè i veri avversari siamo noi stessi ( totalitarismi europei di qualche decennio fa, integralismo islamico ora ).


Ottimo. Tiri in ballo un argomento CULTURALE, quale è la religione autoritaria che fa da collante di interi gruppi umani e non solo li autorizza, ma li invita a comportarsi come si deve, cioè anche a lapidare una donna, perché così si fa, così è giusto. 
Me ne importa un fico di sostenere l'insostituibilità e l'unicità di ognuno di noi su questa Terra, perché si tratta di ovvietà, scusate... Molto più interessante e foriero di riflessioni proprio sulla parte oscura e imprevedibile (Eratò) di se stessi e provare a mettersi nei panni di quegli uomini scagliatori di pietre. E torno al perché ho scritto quella provocazione iniziale del treddì: identificarsi con le vittime della violenza a cosa serve? Credo di non andare troppo lontana dal vero se dico che serve prima di tutto a rassicurarsi sul fatto che noi siamo diversi da "loro", noi siamo i "buoni", loro sono i "cattivi". Provare a identificarsi (non a sostituirsi, che è ovviamente impossibile) con chi il male lo fa ha una qualche utilità in più, che consiste: primo nel riconoscere che loro sono pur sempre esseri umani e non bestie; secondo: che se loro sono esseri umani, le sono anche io e il male che io riconosco in loro potrei farlo anche io, in altre forme, in altri modi, ma pur sempre male. Se la nostra cultura serve a qualcosa non è perché serve a farci sentire alieni da certi orrendi delitti, ma perché serve a coltivare un'ampiezza di prospettive tale, da evitare la trappola, appunto propria peraltro dei fondamentalismi ideologici, del noi vs loro e della coscienza pulita per essere nel giusto.
Con questo, non è un invito a sentirsi in colpa, per niente. È un invito a considerare che prima di tutto in quanto esseri umani siamo capaci di violenza tutti, senza distinzione di sesso, razza, religione, condizioni di vita, appartenenze, stato di famiglia, ideologia e che sempre prima di guardare all'altro, come bene ha insegnato la filosofia greca e secoli di pensiero occidentale FILOSOFICO, è più produttivo guardare a sé NON come latori di bene, ma come potenziali latori di male.


----------



## brenin (12 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ottimo. Tiri in ballo un argomento CULTURALE, quale è la religione autoritaria che fa da collante di interi gruppi umani e non solo li autorizza, ma li invita a comportarsi come si deve, cioè anche a lapidare una donna, perché così si fa, così è giusto.
> Me ne importa un fico di sostenere l'insostituibilità e l'unicità di ognuno di noi su questa Terra, perché si tratta di ovvietà, scusate... Molto più interessante e foriero di riflessioni proprio sulla parte oscura e imprevedibile (Eratò) di se stessi e provare a mettersi nei panni di quegli uomini scagliatori di pietre. E torno al perché ho scritto quella provocazione iniziale del treddì: identificarsi con le vittime della violenza a cosa serve? Credo di non andare troppo lontana dal vero se dico che serve prima di tutto a rassicurarsi sul fatto che noi siamo diversi da "loro", noi siamo i "buoni", loro sono i "cattivi". Provare a identificarsi (non a sostituirsi, che è ovviamente impossibile) con chi il male lo fa ha una qualche utilità in più, che consiste: primo nel riconoscere che loro sono pur sempre esseri umani e non bestie; secondo: che se loro sono esseri umani, le sono anche io e il male che io riconosco in loro potrei farlo anche io, in altre forme, in altri modi, ma pur sempre male. Se la nostra cultura serve a qualcosa non è perché serve a farci sentire alieni da certi orrendi delitti, ma perché serve a coltivare un'ampiezza di prospettive tale, da evitare la trappola, appunto propria peraltro dei fondamentalismi ideologici, del noi vs loro e della coscienza pulita per essere nel giusto.
> Con questo, non è un invito a sentirsi in colpa, per niente. È un invito a considerare che prima di tutto in quanto esseri umani siamo capaci di violenza tutti, senza distinzione di sesso, razza, religione, condizioni di vita, appartenenze, stato di famiglia, ideologia e che sempre prima di guardare all'altro, come bene ha insegnato la filosofia greca e secoli di pensiero occidentale FILOSOFICO, è più produttivo guardare a sé NON come latori di bene, ma come potenziali latori di male.


Perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## Falcor (12 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> primo nel riconoscere che loro sono pur sempre esseri umani e non bestie; secondo: che se loro sono esseri umani, le sono anche io e il male che io riconosco in loro potrei farlo anche io, in altre forme, in altri modi, ma pur sempre male. Se la nostra cultura serve a qualcosa non è perché serve a farci sentire alieni da certi orrendi delitti, ma perché serve a coltivare un'ampiezza di prospettive tale, da evitare la trappola, appunto propria peraltro dei fondamentalismi ideologici, del noi vs loro e della coscienza pulita per essere nel giusto.
> Con questo, non è un invito a sentirsi in colpa, per niente. È un invito a considerare che prima di tutto in quanto esseri umani siamo capaci di violenza tutti, senza distinzione di sesso, razza, religione, condizioni di vita, appartenenze, stato di famiglia, ideologia e che sempre prima di guardare all'altro è più produttivo guardare a sé NON come latori di bene, ma come potenziali latori di male.


Ecco questo pensiero è altamente condivisibile. Però è anche un discorso altamente vago. Dire che tutti siam capaci di fare del male è come dire che tutti siam capaci di fare qualsiasi cosa se lo vogliamo. Il punto da cui si era partiti se non ricordo male era la capacità di scegliere se quel male vogliamo o non vogliamo farlo. Lì va posta l'attenzione, perché tutti siamo capaci di farlo il male. Ma lo facciamo a conti fatti?


----------



## Fantastica (12 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco questo pensiero è altamente condivisibile. Però è anche un discorso altamente vago. Dire che tutti siam capaci di fare del male è come dire che tutti siam capaci di fare qualsiasi cosa se lo vogliamo. Il punto da cui si era partiti se non ricordo male era la capacità di scegliere se quel male vogliamo o non vogliamo farlo. Lì va posta l'attenzione, perché tutti siamo capaci di farlo il male. Ma lo facciamo a conti fatti?


Questo pensiero era il mio dall'inizio. Comunque, è probabile che io mi spieghi male

Se tiri in ballo il "vogliamo", tiri in ballo il famoso "libero arbitrio" su cui pare si sia discusso moltissimo nei secoli. Io mi soffermo sullla parola "libero", per uscire dal vago. Quale capacità di concepire la libertà può avere un uomo che è stato educato a obbedire a quelli che gli sono stati dall'infanzia presentati in tantissime forme (anche nelle gerarchie familiari) come VALORI imprescindibili a cui non disobbedire mai per ché dettati dall'autorità di un ulema che ha a sua volta l'autorità di essere l'interprete ufficiale della parola di dio?
Si parlava prima di "empatia" e di neuroni specchio. Beh, sai che c'è? Non è UN solo uomo che lapida una donna inerme, ma è un GRUPPO di uomini che lo fa. E lì i neuroni a specchio se agiscono agiscono come rispecchiamento reciproco tra uomini che in quel momento sanno di fare la cosa giusta. Inizia uno e dietro gli altri a scagliare pietre. Lo spirito dle branco lo diresti tu estraneo alla nostra società? Se fossimo più colti, nessuno di noi l'avrebbe questo rinforzo del branco? Chissà. E' biologia o cultura? Io dico che è 50 e 50 a qualsiasi latitudine e in qualsiasi epoca, ma non ho scienziati che mi confermino sotto mano
Dico che se quel 50 biologico c'è nel comportamento del branco, è nella misura in cui facciamo diventare quello culturale 80 (su 20), che possiamo affermare che noi non lapideremmo una donna inerme. Ma mi pare ovvio. Non è così ovvio ragionare se quel 50 biologico che spinge ad imitare oltre il libero arbitrio (sempre se il 50 culturale lo preveda) non sia presente anche in noi, qui, occidentali e "buoni".

Vuoi un esempio? Farei una statistica qui sul forum: chi di voi si ferma o rallenta in autostrada quando si è "risolto" un incidente, oppure, quando è accaduto da poco e si sta fermi in coda, va a vedere? Come lo chiami quello? Neuroni a specchio?


----------



## spleen (12 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco questo pensiero è altamente condivisibile. Però è anche un discorso altamente vago. Dire che tutti siam capaci di fare del male è come dire che tutti siam capaci di fare qualsiasi cosa se lo vogliamo. *Il punto da cui si era partiti se non ricordo male era la capacità di scegliere se quel male vogliamo o non vogliamo farlo. Lì va posta l'attenzione, perché tutti siamo capaci di farlo il male. Ma lo facciamo a conti fatti?*


Esatto.
Fantastica, ti confido un segreto, io faccio cazzate, tutti i giorni anche, e so perfettamente che potrei farne anche di molto peggiori, io non sento quella superiorità morale che tu prefiguri.
Quello che so per sicuro, dall' inizio e lo ho ribadito mille volte è che sono consapevole -c o n s a p e v o l e- di fare del male. Quello che ripeto, sanno perfettamente dentro di loro anche gli afghani, questo ho detto.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Fantastica, ti confido un segreto, io faccio cazzate, tutti i giorni anche, e so perfettamente che potrei farne anche di molto peggiori, io non sento quella superiorità morale che tu prefiguri.
> Quello che so per sicuro, dall' inizio e lo ho ribadito mille volte è che sono consapevole -c o n s a p e v o l e- di fare del male. Quello che ripeto, *sanno perfettamente dentro di loro anche gli afghani*, questo ho detto.


Sono certa di no.


----------



## spleen (12 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ottimo. Tiri in ballo un argomento CULTURALE, quale è la religione autoritaria che fa da collante di interi gruppi umani e non solo li autorizza, ma li invita a comportarsi come si deve, cioè anche a lapidare una donna, perché così si fa, così è giusto.
> *Me ne importa un fico di sostenere l'insostituibilità e l'unicità di ognuno di noi su questa Terra, perché si tratta di ovvietà, scusate... Molto più interessante e foriero di riflessioni proprio sulla parte oscura e imprevedibile (Eratò) di se stessi e provare a mettersi nei panni di quegli uomini scagliatori di pietre*. E torno al perché ho scritto quella provocazione iniziale del treddì: identificarsi con le vittime della violenza a cosa serve? Credo di non andare troppo lontana dal vero se dico che serve prima di tutto a rassicurarsi sul fatto che noi siamo diversi da "loro", noi siamo i "buoni", loro sono i "cattivi". Provare a identificarsi (non a sostituirsi, che è ovviamente impossibile) con chi il male lo fa ha una qualche utilità in più, che consiste: primo nel riconoscere che loro sono pur sempre esseri umani e non bestie; secondo: che se loro sono esseri umani, le sono anche io e il male che io riconosco in loro potrei farlo anche io, in altre forme, in altri modi, ma pur sempre male. Se la nostra cultura serve a qualcosa non è perché serve a farci sentire alieni da certi orrendi delitti, ma perché serve a coltivare un'ampiezza di prospettive tale, da evitare la trappola, appunto propria peraltro dei fondamentalismi ideologici, del noi vs loro e della coscienza pulita per essere nel giusto.
> Con questo, non è un invito a sentirsi in colpa, per niente. È un invito a considerare che prima di tutto in quanto esseri umani siamo capaci di violenza tutti, senza distinzione di sesso, razza, religione, condizioni di vita, appartenenze, stato di famiglia, ideologia e che sempre prima di guardare all'altro, come bene ha insegnato la filosofia greca e secoli di pensiero occidentale FILOSOFICO, è più produttivo guardare a sé NON come latori di bene, ma come potenziali latori di male.


La vedi la contraddizione che hai scritto nel neretto?
Di cosa parliamo, di cultura collettiva o di interiorità soggettiva?


----------



## spleen (12 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono certa di no.


Io invece ne sono convinto. Il fatto culturale non seppellisce mai completamente l'indole innata perchè è un fatto biologico, come già alcuni hanno avuto modo di dire.

Inoltre vorrei farti notare come questa affermazione distrugga in un batter d'occhio sia la loro cultura, sia loro come persone, qualcuno direbbe che è una affermazione di un razzismo strisciante perchè è categorica e distrugge ogni speranza.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La vedi la contraddizione che hai scritto nel neretto?
> Di cosa parliamo, di cultura collettiva o di interiorità soggettiva?


Sono intrecciate! Non puoi tagliarle con l'accetta, sono mescolate. Se credi che esista un'essenza interiore soggettiva, mi verrebbe da domandarti: è buona o cattiva?


----------



## spleen (12 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono intrecciate! Non puoi tagliarle con l'accetta, sono mescolate. Se credi che esista un'essenza interiore soggettiva, mi verrebbe da domandarti: è buona o cattiva?


Entrambe le cose, non abbiamo forse detto allo sfinimento che noi siamo capaci sia di bene sia di male e che questo non è una novità ma ci accompagna dalla notte dei tempi?


----------



## Falcor (12 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che so per sicuro, dall' inizio e lo ho ribadito mille volte è che sono consapevole -c o n s a p e v o l e- di fare del male.


Scusa se entro nel personale, sei liberissimo di mandarmi a quel paese. Ma a cosa ti riferisci quando dici che sei consapevole di fare del male?



Fantastica ha detto:


> Quale capacità di concepire la libertà può avere un uomo che è stato educato a obbedire a quelli che gli sono stati dall'infanzia presentati in tantissime forme (anche nelle gerarchie familiari) come VALORI imprescindibili a cui non disobbedire mai per ché dettati dall'autorità di un ulema che ha a sua volta l'autorità di essere l'interprete ufficiale della parola di dio?


In effetti di libertà ne ha ben poca eppure nonostante tutto anche lì esistono persone che si ribellano alle autorità, che vanno contro la massa. Cosa sono superuomini? Non penso, sono solo persone che hanno una coscienza tale da capire che quel modo di concepire la vita non è sano.



Fantastica ha detto:


> Si parlava prima di "empatia" e di neuroni specchio. Beh, sai che c'è? Non è UN solo uomo che lapida una donna inerme, ma è un GRUPPO di uomini che lo fa. E lì i neuroni a specchio se agiscono agiscono come rispecchiamento reciproco tra uomini che in quel momento sanno di fare la cosa giusta. Inizia uno e dietro gli altri a scagliare pietre. Lo spirito dle branco lo diresti tu estraneo alla nostra società? Se fossimo più colti, nessuno di noi l'avrebbe questo rinforzo del branco? Chissà. E' biologia o cultura? Io dico che è 50 e 50 a qualsiasi latitudine e in qualsiasi epoca, ma non ho scienziati che mi confermino sotto mano


Che il branco faccia sentire più sicuri è un dato di fatto. Ma non è detto che agire in branco dia certezza che si stia agendo nel giusto. In branco si fanno anche azioni come assaltare una camionetta della polizia durante un corteo o aggredirsi tra tifosi. Quindi no, lo spirito del branco non è affatto estraneo alla nostra società. Poi ti posso dire che chi fa cazzate del genere è biologicamente e culturalmente scemo 



Fantastica ha detto:


> Vuoi un esempio? Farei una statistica qui sul forum: chi di voi si ferma o rallenta in autostrada quando si è "risolto" un incidente, oppure, quando è accaduto da poco e si sta fermi in coda, va a vedere? *Come lo chiami quello?*


Io la chiamo semplice morbosità.


----------



## Spot (13 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Fantastica, ti confido un segreto, io faccio cazzate, tutti i giorni anche, e so perfettamente che potrei farne anche di molto peggiori, io non sento quella superiorità morale che tu prefiguri.
> Quello che so per sicuro, dall' inizio e lo ho ribadito mille volte è che sono consapevole -c o n s a p e v o l e- di fare del male. Quello che ripeto, sanno perfettamente dentro di loro anche gli afghani, questo ho detto.


Ciao spleen 
Non vi ho seguiti passo passo nel discorso, ma mi hai fatto ricordare una cosa.

_Quel che ora penso veramente è che il male non è mai radicale, ma  soltanto estremo, e che non possegga né profondità né una dimensione  demoniaca. Esso può  invadere e devastare il mondo intero, perché si  espande sulla superficie come un fungo. Esso sfida come ho detto, il  pensiero, perché il pensiero cerca di raggiungere la profondità, di  andare alle radici, e nel momento in cui cerca il male, è frustrato  perché non trova nulla. Questa è la sua banalità. Solo il bene è  profondo e può essere radicale._

La Arendt parlava del male, o almeno di certi tipi di male, come inconsapevolezza di sè e del proprio agire.


----------



## spleen (13 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> *Scusa se entro nel personale, sei liberissimo di mandarmi a quel paese. Ma a cosa ti riferisci quando dici che sei consapevole di fare del male?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao spleen
> Non vi ho seguiti passo passo nel discorso, ma mi hai fatto ricordare una cosa.
> 
> _Quel che ora penso veramente è che il male non è mai radicale, ma  soltanto estremo, e che non possegga né profondità né una dimensione  demoniaca. Esso può  invadere e devastare il mondo intero, perché si  espande sulla superficie come un fungo. Esso sfida come ho detto, il  pensiero, perché il pensiero cerca di raggiungere la profondità, di  andare alle radici, e nel momento in cui cerca il male, è frustrato  perché non trova nulla. Questa è la sua banalità. Solo il bene è  profondo e può essere radicale._
> ...


Ciao Falcor, ciao Spottless, quando mi riferisco alla consapevolezza, misurandola su di me, mi riferisco al fatto che per commettere certe cose devo trovare delle giustifocazioni, anche se sono forti, sento riusuonare dentro di me una corda stonata, perchè capisco nel fondo della mia anima che me la sto racontando.
Ascoltare i propri dubbi, è l'unica medicina potente.
Parimenti, secondo me è la forza e l' importanza delle giustificazioni che si danno, culturali o personali che portano ad accettare e commettere certi atti.
Vorrei farvi notare come questa visione dia in fondo al genere umano una flebile speranza. Se affermiamo, come è stato già fatto che: - Sono così perchè non si rendono conto - beh, davvero questa visione, non dà alcuna speranza alla nostra specie, relega alla lotta culturale in fondo.
Sono argomenti molto dibattuti comunque, da millenni. Ultimamente mi ha colpito un articolo che parlava dell' antico egitto, diceva che in tutte le iscrizioni che parlavano dei faraoni, in ciascuna, era citata la "giustizia", l'equità. Ora se pensiamo che era considerato un dio in terra, un monarca intoccabile e assoluto, da cosa gli veniva questa ossessione  non necessaria, questo valore da perseguire in quanto tale?
Non so se mi sono spiegato, spero di si.


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao spleen
> Non vi ho seguiti passo passo nel discorso, ma mi hai fatto ricordare una cosa.
> 
> _Quel che ora penso veramente è che il male non è mai radicale, ma  soltanto estremo, e che non possegga né profondità né una dimensione  demoniaca. Esso può  invadere e devastare il mondo intero, perché si  espande sulla superficie come un fungo. Esso sfida come ho detto, il  pensiero, perché il pensiero cerca di raggiungere la profondità, di  andare alle radici, e nel momento in cui cerca il male, è frustrato  perché non trova nulla. Questa è la sua banalità. Solo il bene è  profondo e può essere radicale._
> ...


Concordo, la maggior parte del male fatto nasce da leggerezza, incoscienza, mancata consapevolezza di sè e degli altri. Il male consapevole, orchestrato con cattiveria, architettato e voluto, fortunatamente è più raro.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Falcor, ciao Spottless, quando mi riferisco alla consapevolezza, misurandola su di me, mi riferisco al fatto che per commettere certe cose devo trovare delle giustifocazioni, anche se sono forti, sento riusuonare dentro di me una corda stonata, perchè capisco nel fondo della mia anima che me la sto racontando.
> Ascoltare i propri dubbi, è l'unica medicina potente.
> Parimenti, secondo me è la forza e l' importanza delle giustificazioni che si danno, culturali o personali che portano ad accettare e commettere certi atti.
> Vorrei farvi notare come questa visione dia in fondo al genere umano una flebile speranza. Se affermiamo, come è stato già fatto che: - Sono così perchè non si rendono conto - beh, davvero questa visione, non dà alcuna speranza alla nostra specie, relega alla lotta culturale in fondo.
> ...


Porca la paletta spleen! il quote lo odio! e vedere quotare spesso mi da fastidio. Sei colpevole di quote senza limiti!


----------



## Spot (13 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Falcor, ciao Spottless, quando mi riferisco alla consapevolezza, misurandola su di me, mi riferisco al fatto che per commettere certe cose devo trovare delle giustifocazioni, anche se sono forti, sento riusuonare dentro di me una corda stonata, perchè capisco nel fondo della mia anima che me la sto racontando.
> Ascoltare i propri dubbi, è l'unica medicina potente.
> Parimenti, secondo me è la forza e l' importanza delle giustificazioni che si danno, culturali o personali che portano ad accettare e commettere certi atti.
> Vorrei farvi notare come questa visione dia in fondo al genere umano una flebile speranza. Se affermiamo, come è stato già fatto che: - Sono così perchè non si rendono conto - beh, davvero questa visione, non dà alcuna speranza alla nostra specie, relega alla lotta culturale in fondo.
> ...


Ti sei spiegato. E no, secondo me non è questione di lotta culturale.
Tu quando fai del male hai a che fare con la colpa. Perfetto.

Non per niente il pensiero, e in secondo luogo l'empatia, sono cose prettamente umane, e non animali.
Certo, alcuni animali riconoscono la malattia e il dolore, ma non sono empatici.
A che servono le giustificazioni, i fini, l'ideologia, il gruppo, la spettacolarità (si parlava di incidenti stradali) la religione anche, se non alla dimenticanza di sé?
Cosa porta certe persone a rischiare la propria vita per un'altra, in contesti dove vige l'assenza di giudizio morale e sociale?


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato. E no, secondo me non è questione di lotta culturale.
> Tu quando fai del male hai a che fare con la colpa. Perfetto.
> 
> Non per niente il pensiero, e in secondo luogo l'empatia, sono cose prettamente umane, e non animali.
> ...


Bella domanda, e bel post :up:


----------



## spleen (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato. E no, secondo me non è questione di lotta culturale.
> Tu quando fai del male hai a che fare con la colpa. Perfetto.
> 
> Non per niente il pensiero, e in secondo luogo l'empatia, sono cose prettamente umane, e non animali.
> ...


Si.
Ti sei spiegata meglio di me.

Hai visto il film Under the skin? Una creatura aliena, impersonata dalla Johanson che caccia gli umani, finchè non impara a conoscere qualcosa di loro, finchè non decide di provare sensazioni umane, fino all' autodistruzione.
Mi ha scosso.


----------



## banshee (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato. E no, secondo me non è questione di lotta culturale.
> Tu quando fai del male hai a che fare con la colpa. Perfetto.
> 
> Non per niente il pensiero, *e in secondo luogo l'empatia*, sono cose prettamente umane, e non animali.
> ...


che poi si è partiti proprio da lì in questo 3d... 

sul sindacare perchè e per come si può provare empatia per una persona o meno.


----------



## Spot (13 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Si.
> Ti sei spiegata meglio di me.
> 
> Hai visto il film Under the skin? Una creatura aliena, impersonata dalla Johanson che caccia gli umani, finchè non impara a conoscere qualcosa di loro, finchè non decide di provare sensazioni umane, fino all' autodistruzione.
> Mi ha scosso.


No.
Ma ho appena visto che quelli di Mymovies gli danno un giudizio mediocre. E dato che li odio con tutto il cuore, me lo segno tra le cose da vedere il prossimo fine settimana.
Scherzi a parte l'idea mi piace, grazie del consiglio


----------



## sienne (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato. E no, secondo me non è questione di lotta culturale.
> Tu quando fai del male hai a che fare con la colpa. Perfetto.
> 
> Non per niente il pensiero, e in secondo luogo l'empatia, sono cose prettamente umane, e non animali.
> ...



Ciao

parte del meccanismo che porta a esercitare violenza o il male ha come motore il dolore e la vergogna. Cioè, in un sistema così, mancano i punti di riferimento e il vedere e subire violenze e traumi, portano alla vergogna che annienta il senso del sé, della dignità e soprattutto dell'amore verso se stessi. Quando non si ha avuto la possibilità di elaborare tutto ciò e ciò che ci circonda emotivamente, l'uso della violenza diviene il posto sicuro per non subirla. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2015)

Non so se il mio intervento è pertinente, io credo di si.

In sicilia il tradimento ancor oggi è visto in una maniera particolare, dove chi viene tradito ha quelle giustificazioni di ogni tipo per andare a menare l'amante. Anticamente si andava al sodo, e non tanto anticamente.... 

Chiaramente sto parlando di cultura locale a me conosciuta. 

Oggi come oggi e per fortuna il passato e certe sfumature locali si stanno perdendo,dando luogo in questo preciso momento l'uccisione di un IO proprio che preferisce ferirsi, soffrendo, per non dar luogo a manifestazioni tribali, sbagliate ma ancora dentro.


----------



## brenin (13 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Concordo, la maggior parte del male fatto nasce da leggerezza, incoscienza, mancata consapevolezza di sè e degli altri. Il male consapevole, orchestrato con cattiveria, architettato e voluto, fortunatamente è più raro.


Non sono d'accordo. Il male come aberrazione  è subdolo,quasi invisibile ( se non casi eclatanti ),strisciante,si annida ovunque, è tra di noi,e magari coinvolge persone che vediamo tutti i giorni magari in giacca e cravatta e che mai immagineremmo capaci di simili barbarie ( penso ai pedofili ad esempio,che arrivano anche ad uccidere ). La mente umana è diabolica,penso che nonostante tutto quello letto di tragedie,violenze e quant'altro ancora non abbia raggiunto il punto più basso dei peggiori istinti umani. E quello che rende sgomenti, è che non si vede la luice in fondo al "tunnel" .
Mi viene in mente un bambino picchiato dal padre,ripetutamente,finchè un giorno interviene la polizia e quando chiesero al bimbo:" perchè non l'hai mai detto a nessuno ? " il bimbo rispose " Perchè gli volevo bene ". Non è questione di razza,religione,etnia e quant'altro,si tratta - a mio avviso - di un progressivo inesorabile imbarbarimento dell "uomo" se ancora si può cos' definirlo.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Il male come aberrazione  è subdolo,quasi invisibile ( se non casi eclatanti ),strisciante,si annida ovunque, è tra di noi,e magari coinvolge persone che vediamo tutti i giorni magari in giacca e cravatta e che mai immagineremmo capaci di simili barbarie ( penso ai pedofili ad esempio,che arrivano anche ad uccidere ). La mente umana è diabolica,penso che nonostante tutto quello letto di tragedie,violenze e quant'altro ancora non abbia raggiunto il punto più basso dei peggiori istinti umani. E quello che rende sgomenti, è che non si vede la luice in fondo al "tunnel" .
> Mi viene in mente un bambino picchiato dal padre,ripetutamente,finchè un giorno interviene la polizia e quando chiesero al bimbo:" perchè non l'hai mai detto a nessuno ? " il bimbo rispose " Perchè gli volevo bene ". Non è questione di razza,religione,etnia e quant'altro,si tratta - a mio avviso - di un progressivo inesorabile imbarbarimento dell "uomo" se ancora si può cos' definirlo.



Io questa non me la perdo, passatemela perchè per me e solo per me è fantastica. Si che si può definire, si che ha un nome il male, jiebbino!


----------



## Fantastica (13 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ciao spleen
> Non vi ho seguiti passo passo nel discorso, ma mi hai fatto ricordare una cosa.
> 
> _Quel che ora penso veramente è che il male non è mai radicale, ma  soltanto estremo, e che non possegga né profondità né una dimensione  demoniaca. Esso può  invadere e devastare il mondo intero, perché si  espande sulla superficie come un fungo. Esso sfida come ho detto, il  pensiero, perché il pensiero cerca di raggiungere la profondità, di  andare alle radici, e nel momento in cui cerca il male, è frustrato  perché non trova nulla. Questa è la sua banalità. Solo il bene è  profondo e può essere radicale._
> ...


Grazie, Spotless per questo preziosissimo rimando a un libro stupendo.. Nel momento in cui cerchi il male, non trovi nulla. E quello è, PRECISAMENTE, il male.


----------



## Falcor (14 Novembre 2015)

Io stasera davvero non ho parole. Solo tanta, tanta rabbia.


----------

